# Broken Hearts



## AGraceful

This is amazing!


----------



## Clydesdales

Not a sound escaped house, carefully Heather opened the front door and gasped at the scene that greeted her. Every picture that had been hanging in the hallway was smashed on the floor, the side table with the phone was upturned, the phone itself was pulled apart. Heather closed the door and picked her way carfeully so she didn't trip.

"Dad" She yelled.

No reply....

Heather began too panick, what if her mum had gone completely AWOL and done something drastically terrible to her dad.... Heather ran through the house checking each room looking for her dad...
"D-A-D" She yelled.

Anne stepped out of her room with a cloth wrapped tightly around her hand "He's gone for a walk" She said flatly not meeting Heathers eyes.

"What's with the cloth?" Heather asked cautiously, knowing that she was walking into shaky territory.

"Oh" Anne said hiding it behind her back "Got cut...when..." She didn't seem to know what to say, maybe she wanted to hide it even though Heather knew that it would have been from the glass.

"Let me have a look mum" Hearher said slowly reaching out to her.

Anne eyed her like a hawk...as still as a statue and taking every little action in, without warning she slapped Heather's wrist.

"Don't touch me" She screeched.

Heather winced and backed right away. Her own mother had just slapped her...and it hurt too, not just the wrist but her heart. Even though Heather hardly knew her mother these days she still loved her.

"I'll get tea on" She wisphered, quickly leaving her mum alone. A single tear rolled down her cheek, but she wiped it away and forced herself to stay strong.


----------



## Clydesdales

While tea cooked Heather dragged the vacuum into the hallway, armed with heavy duty gloves, garbage bag and a broom. She swept everything into on pile then took out what remained of the photos, placing them in a neat pile outside her bedroom door, most were crumpled and some ripped but each held a happy memory and Heather wanted to keep them. She picked up the one that her dad took of her and her mum back at Christmas, it must have been in the frame that cut her mums wrist because there was a spray of blood across it. Heather kissed it then added it too her pile. After that she placed the big pieces of glass into her garbage bag then vacuumed the rest up, she stood the side table back up and tossed the phone in the bin, it wasn't recognizable and there was no point keeping it now that it was useless.

As she took the bag out to the wheelie bin, she scanned around for her dad. Her eyes lit up when she saw him walking up the driveway whistling a happy tune. She ran over to him and gave him a big hug.

"Heather!" He said happily "How's the front?"

"She's in her room" Heather told him.

"Heather" He said seriously.

Heather could tell that whatever he was going to say was going to hurt by the tone of his voice.

"We are divorcing" He said quietly.

Heather nodded. She had expected those words for sometime now, and she was saddened but not surprised.

"Before you say anything....I'm not living with her....I'll visit her but I can't live with her" Heather said quickly. "I do want to know what started it though"

Pete squeezed her shoulder and shook his head...I promise I'll tell you one day....just not yet...please not yet" He said, his eyes pleading with hers begging that she wouldn't push for an answer.

Heather nodded. Slowly they walked back upto the house in silence .


----------



## Clydesdales

......
The only sound to be heard was the light breeze that was blowing through the trees, in the dawn light Heather tugged her jacket tighter and walked to Chris's house. She wasn't usually there until eight am, but home was already a raging battle over who smashed the pictures in the hallway last night, her dad was trying to reason with her but Anne twisted and twisted it until she could blame him for something...it was so stupid and childish, Hearher couldn't think while that was raging around her, so she had slipped out unnoticed.

After half an hour of walking, the sun began to poke up and spread an orange light silhouetting the trees and a mob of Cockatoos who had taken flight and screaming out their warning that a human was around. The familia sound of horses reached her ears and the sound of Henry whistling made her want to run, run away from her thoughts and troubles for awhile. She sprinted down the long drive and right into the stables where Chris was filling buckets of feed. When she saw him her eyes welled with tears for no reason....maybe she couldn't hold them back any longer...or maybe it was because she was so happy to see him and just wanted a hug.
She ran into him and wrapped him up in a hug letting out one big chocked sob. 

"Hey, hey, what's wrong" He said wiping her tears with his thumb " Why are you here so early?" 

"I needed to get away for awhile" Was all she said, knowing that he would understand.

He stroked her hair and hugged her tightly until her sobbing had ceased to a occasional sniff.

"Now" He said sitting her on a feed bin "Tell me what happened"

"When you left last night I crept to the house and opened the door to find every photo from the wall was smashed, the phone was smashed...and dad had gone for a walk....mum cut her wrist on some glass and when I reached out to have a look she slapped me" She held up her lightly bruised wrist to show him. "Dad later told me that they were divorcing....I left early because they were having a ripper....over who broke the pictures and I needed out"

Chris looked at her softly "You know what started it it yet?"

"I asked dad...but he said he'd tell me one day, but not yet" Heather sighed. "Anyhow, let's get to work...I'll start taking rugs off" She jumped off the feed him and kissed his cheek...then I need to talk to Henry"

Chris tilted his head slightly "Anything I should know?"

"I will tell you...after I ask Henry" She smiled.


----------



## That Friesian

This is an awesome story!


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather went to the tack room and picked up a spare halter and lead. She probably wouldn't need it because the only horses that were rugged were the ones that belonged to boarders and all five of them were friendly and stood quietly while you did things with them, but Heather liked to always have one handy in case of emergency.


When she got to the paddock she saw the five rugged horses grazing in a line over the far side of the paddock; Heather climbed the fence and put two fingers in her mouth, then blowing a loud sharp whistle. All the horses threw their heads up and stared at her then a large steel grey gelding sprang towards her letting out a loud fart as he sprang off his hind legs, the others kicked up their hooves and followed. 

"Hey Sultan" She cooed rubbing the grey's long face.

Sultan brushed his nose on her pockets hoping to find a treat.

"Sorry mate...I didn't bring any today" She said unbuckling his rug.

Sultan snorted almost as if he was saying he was disappointed. 
Heather pulled the rug off and hug it on the fence, then she walked over to Ginger a young chestnut Arabian mare who was very simlar to Chester...except she had the most loveliest nature and a two year old could ride her. Heather kissed her delicate face then removed her rug, revealing a glossy coat that was shiny even in the dark light of the morning. A little Welsh Mountain pony named Sailor nibbled Heather's fingers. He was one of Henry's pony's and was loved by everyone that met him. He knew how to open gates and would often leave his paddock and visit everyone at the stable; Henry would pretend to scold him, but really Sailor had Henry twisted around his little finger...well hoof, and butter wouldn't melt in his mouth. His only downside was that he didn't close gates behind him.

Heather brushed Sailor aside and walked over to Jimmy an old retired Show Jumper, he was a champ back in his day... now he spent his days in lush green paddocks enjoying a weekend hack. Once the rug was unbuckled she tapped his shoulder and stood back. Jimmy liked to remove the rug himself. Jimmy took hold of the rug in his teeth and pulled his off, then he dragged it over to the fence and attempted to hang it up, Heather helped him spread it out nicely then gave his a pat.

Only one more left...but Copper wasn't here. Heather spun around trying to find the Pinto, but he defiantly wasn't with the small group. She was sure he was there when they galloped over, he must have slipped away unnoticed. She put two fingers in her mouth and whistled loudly, Sultan trotted over and gently rubbed her with his head.

"Not you mate" She chuckled pushing his head away.

"Copper" She yelled cupping her hands around her mouth.

Still no horse came running.

"Ginger" She called.

Ginger strode over and nudged her hand. Heather slipped the halter on and grabbed her mane she had to bounced around a couple of times before springing onto her back.

"This is your ride for today" She said asking for a walk.

She wasn't confident enough to move into a trot...even though she had wittnessed a two year old ride her in a halter she wasn't about to trot while bareback in a large paddock like this one on a horse she had only met two weeks ago... She rode toward the creek area, knowing that it was Copper's favorite place to hide. 
Sure enough down by the creek was Copper, who had seen her and was trying to cross the creek and make a get away. 

"Copper, whoa" Heather said loudly and clearly. "Tucker time..." She felt bad teasing him, but she knew that Copper treated the word tucker like his second name...and would do almost anything for food. As she had hoped Copper stopped his runaway and turned toward her. Heather slipped off Ginger and strode over to him.

"Your full of cheek aren't you Copper" She chuckled slipping one arm around his neck.

Copper shook his head, and pushed his head into her.

"But your such a nice boy and who couldn't forgive a face like yours eh?" 

She took his rug off and rolled it up, then she slung it over Ginger's withers and mounted her.
Copper followed them back to the fence and decided that Ginger's tail looked good enough to eat, with one swift movment he took a hold of it, Ginger didn't like that and bucked sending Heather sky high, then thud to the ground with a mouthful of dirt.

"Copper" She grunted looking up to see him gallop off before she could scold him. 

Once Copper was out of sight Heather got back on and rode back to the gate.


----------



## Clydesdales

.......

In the middle of the large outdoor arena was a small gateway, about three feet away from the gate was a Palomino mare gawking at the gate as if it had sharp teeth threatening to swallow her up, astride her was Henry, his leathery hand gently stroked her neck as he coaxed her forward, talking to her in soft muffled tones. 
Heather silently leaned up agaisnt the rail and eagerly watched, noting how Henry immediately released any pressure when the mare inched forward; how he even knew that the mare had moved a winy bit was beyond her...Heather barley noticed it from her position.

With a swift movement the mare leaped through the gate and spun in a tight circle once she was on the other side. 

"Good Girl Mercy, good girl" Henry grinned, taking her for a walk around the arena on a loose rein.

"Did you enjoy your mouthful of dirt for breakfast?" He asked without looking up.

"Huh..?"

Oh, he must have seen her get bucked off earlier...he never missed a thing this bloke.

"It was lovely, next time I'll add a bit more mud for extra taste" Heather said rolling her eyes.

"Can I ask you something?"

Henry nodded and walked over to her. "Whoa" He said gently halting the mare, he took his feet out of the stirrups and leaned back in the saddle.

"My...my parents are divorcing, and I'm not sure where I'll be during it all... I don't want to stay with mum and I doubt dad will stick around the house, but I want to stay on working here" She said scratching her head even though it wasn't itchy. "If I go with dad I may end up anywhere...and there is no way I'm staying with mum..." 
She knew she would start repeating herself, but the words she wanted wouldn't come to her.

"And...you want to stay here if it were possible?" Henry asked.

"If that would be alright, and dad doesn't mind" She sighed.

"I don't mind at all, we've got plenty of room you" He said slowly nodding.

"Thank-you Henry" 

He waved a hand in the air and shook his head "Don't mention it" He dismounted and handed the reins to her "Cool her off and put her away for me"

Heather nodded and slipped through the rails. Henry loosened the girth then left her.
Heather buried her face into Mercy's mane and fought the urge to cry. There was no reason to cry, she stomped her foot hard into the ground and bit her lip until the lump in her throat was gone for good.


----------



## Horsnaround64

Thanks for letting me know you started writing again. Defiantly enjoying the story and looking forward to what's going to happen next


----------



## Clydesdales

Beep beep beep...

"Home time" Heather sighed, switching off her phone alarm.
She leaned into Skinner's neck, breathing in the horsy aroma. Automatically she thought what was in the fridge for her to use for tea...something quick and easy.

"Eggs, bacon, mushroom and a tiny bit of broccoli" She mused outloud.

"What?" Chris asked appearing in front of the stall door.

"Oh...I was just thinking about tea...scrambled eggs" She replied.

"You put broccoli in scrambled eggs!" He said scrunching his nose.

"It tastes good" She said smiling.

He rolled his eyes and made a gagging sounds. 
Skinner snorted and stuck his tongue out...either in agreement or just plain old Skinner.

"Not you too Skinner" She chuckled scuffing up his mane.

"See Skinner has good taste" Chris teased straightening up. "Anyway, would you like a lift home?" 

"Yes please" She said.

Giving Skinner one last kiss and a hug, she left the stall, linked arms with Chris and walked out to his Toyota Ute. The inside smelt of hay, dust, sweat...and Chris. On the seat beside her was one of Chris's hoodies, Heather picked it up and hugged it, it was comforting took her mind off the evening to come. Chris climbed in beside her and started up the engine.

"You can have that" Chris said quietly, slowly driving down the drive.

"It's yours" She said a little uncertainly.

"I know, but if it is comforting you can have it...for when you miss me" He said placing a hand on her knee.

"Thanks"

The drive was silent, not an awkward silence, just no one felt like talking. Heather watched out her window at the flashing trees and occasional house, sometimes there was a break in the trees and you could see a paddock dotted with some cows. Fifteen minutes later Chris pulled onto her driveway and drove nice and slowly.

"What did you talk to grandpa about?" He asked.

"Huh?"

"This-morning...you said you'd tell me"

"Oh yeah... I asked if I could board with you guys, while they divorce...I'm not staying with mum and dad could go anywhere...I know he wouldn't stay here" She said pulling his jumper on. "I really want to continue working for Henry, and I don't want to leave you...ever"

"What did grandpa say?" Chris asked.

He pulled up outside the gate and jumped out. "Just hold on a tick" he called as he walked around to her side and opened her door.
Heather unbuckled and swung around to face him.

"He said I could...once I ask dad"

"I hope your dad says yes" Chris smiled.

Heather wrapped her arms around him and snuggled into his chest "So do I"
Out of the corner of her eye she noticed her dads Ute was gone and a push bike I leaning against the verandah. She had never seen it before, beside who on earth would ride a push bike all the way out here? Some extremely energetic person, whoever it was.

"The jumper looks cute" He said into her ear.

"Just a bit big" She said glancing at the very long sleeves glad that he thought so.


----------



## Clydesdales

The house was completely empty. Heather searched each room and called out for Anne or Pete, she knew she dad wasn't there because his Ute had gone, but she still called just in case. She entered the kitchen and saw the remains of omelets...the frypan and two plates were in the dish-rack. So her mum had eaten tea...left none for her, who was the other plate for? Heather guessed it was whoever owned the bike that was outside. A shiver went down her spine without a reason, but she wasn't worried. There was a note on the bench with her name on it in her dad's handwriting.

_Heather,

I'm leaving tonight...sorry it's so sudden, but I can't wait much longer. I'll wake you up tonight, if you want to come you can...but I'm not forcing you. I'd be happy for you if you wanted to stay with Chris, I know you'd be well looked after. Don't wait up for me.


Love your dad.


_Heather choked on her breath and stuffed the note in her pocket. Any appetite that she had was now gone, she felt torn between to people, two lives. One half wanted to go with her dad, but the other wanted to stay with Chris, and her horses. Before this she was pretty sure that she wanted to stay with Chris, but now the thought of her dad leaving for good hit home and made her want to go with him. During the divorce he would probably just go and live with Uncle Rob an hour from here, but after that he would go to QLD where he grew up. She knew that he would dearly love it if she came with him, but how would she do long distance with Chris? She had, had 17 wonderful years with her dad...now maybe she should enjoy that again with Chris this time. She felt terribly selfish thinking that. If she asked Chris, he would say go with her dad, but was her heart really wanting to go up to QLD...or stay here?
A sickening feeling began to creep up her throat, she raced to the laundry and practically threw herself over the sink, and vomited out whatever was in her stomach.
She hung there for quite some time without moving her thinking, then she washed out the sink and went up to her room and packed bags... wouldn't matter who she went with, she would still need her bags packed.


----------



## Clydesdales

She was only half asleep when her bedroom door opened and someone quietly entered her room. Heather squeezed her eyes shut wishing it was just a dream, but the moment that was keeping her awake had finally come. A big hand gently shook her shoulder.

"Heather" Pete whispered.

"I'm awake" she said sitting up.

"I'm leaving now honey" He said. His voice was soft but trembling as he spoke.

Heather nodded and opened her mouth to speak but no words came out, her throat had a lump forming and her eyes were welling up with tears even though she desperately blinked them back. She wanted to say something like "have you got everything" but the words didn't come.

"Your a strong girl Heather and I wish you never had to go through this" He said placing a big arm around her shoulders. "Daddy loves you very much" this time his voice cracked and turned into a small sob. Heather had never seen her dad cry and it made her heart break even more.

"I love you too daddy" She whimpered.

He hugged her tightly, both knew it would be the last time they saw each other for a long while.

He pulled a Sliver band out of his pocket and handed it to her.

"I want you to have this as a keepsake" He said.

"A bracelet?" She asked leaning over to turn her lamp on.

It was a beautiful Silver bracelet with "Your forever in my heart" inscribed on the top and underneath it had "daddy will always love you" Heather held it close to her heart and a sob escaped her throat.

"You remember that won't you mate" He said "Even though we are apart we are together in our hearts"

"I'll remember" Heather promised.

She opened her side table draw and pulled out a small wooden horse head that she had carved with her pocket knife "Take this with you"

He nodded and slipped it into his pocket "I've got to go now" He said giving her one last hug before leaving her.
Heather waited until she heard the front door close then she rushed to her window and watched her dad drive away.


----------



## Clydesdales

Some of it didn't edit because I took so long, so I've added it here.



Clydesdales said:


> Heather nodded and opened her mouth to speak but no words came out, her throat had a lump forming and her eyes were welling up with tears even though she desperately blinked them back. She wanted to say something like "have you got everything" but the words didn't come. She had decided to stay because she felt that her heart belonged her with Chris, Henry, the horses, and Chester...especially Chester, back when he was alive she promised him that she would always be here with him, and if she left it would feel like she had broken that promise to him. Also she couldn't imagine only seeing Chris a few times a year, it would be unbearable having to say goodbye.
> 
> Heather waited until she heard the front door close then she rushed to her window and watched her dad drive away.She hugged her knees and silently let big tears roll down her cheeks, watching the headlights disappear into the darkness. Even when the Ute had been gone for ten minutes, she still stared out into the direction it had went. Her heart was heavy and her eyes were stinging from not blinking but she needed to feel something painful for awhile so she forced her eyes to stay opened, until she finally dropped into a deep slumber.


----------



## That Friesian

im dying to hear more this story is awesome!


----------



## Clydesdales

Glad you like it!!

I should be updating tonight...I've got an unexpected guest right now...


----------



## Clydesdales

Arms wrapped around her shoulders squeezing her tightly yet gently, her first instinct was to break free screaming, but a familiar tune began humming in her ear. It was the tune to "You are my Sunshine" one of her favorite songs, and one that Chris often sang or hummed with her. She instantly knew that it was Chris and that she must have over slept, but why was she leaning up against the window and not in bed? 
An image was a Ute driving down the drive flashed in her mind, memory's of last night flooded back. She grasped Chris's warm hands and sighed. Did she make the right decision?

"You okay?" Chris asked when he had finished humming the song.

"Yes...no...oh I don't know" she mumbled leaning back into his chest and stretching her cramped legs out.

He rested his chin on her head and squeezed her tighter. "I really want to say something....but I just don't know what to say" he said slowly chewing on his words.

"That's okay" She said running one hand threw his hair "It's the thought that counts"

They sat in silence for awhile, before Chris eventually got up and picked up her packed canvas duffle bag, and small suitcase. 

"I'll put these in the Ute" He said quietly.

"I'll be down in a minute....I've got to say goodbye to mum"

Chris stopped in the doorway with a confused look on his face "She's not here....both cars are gone" he said hesitantly.

"What?!" Heather said jumping to her feet. "I didn't hear or see her go"

She brushed past Chris and raced to her mums room; it was empty, the bed was neatly made, her pjs were slung over her bed head and her converse shoes that she wore to town where also gone. Heather slammed her fist into the wall. So her mum was now leaving whenever she pleased, not caring to let Heather know. What did she even do? Drink?

"C'mon darlin" Chris said placing a hand on her shoulder.

Heather nodded and followed him outside to the Ute, leaning on the fence was the bicycle that she noticed yesterday. Somehow that was the reason her mum wasn't here, well in Heathers mind it was the legit reason. With one swift movement of her foot she brought the bike to the ground, Chris spun around...must have thought she tripped. The look of shock on his face when he saw her tossing it around made her laugh inside. She must have looked like an idiot.


----------



## Clydesdales

The day went from cold to freezing, the sun disappeared behind dark clouds that were threatening to spill over with rain, even the wind had picked up and it was now quite rough and was picking up empty buckets.
Heather pulled her coat on, grabbed two halter with their leads attached and headed out to rug Saltun and Copper, their owners were very strict with their rugs, if it looked like it was going to rain on went the rug; Heather was glad that Sultans rug was only a light Canvas rug, because he sweated really quickly but his owner didn't seem to notice that, she only wanted a good looking, shiny coat for showing. 

When she got to the paddock Copper was surprisingly waiting by his rug, which was unusual because he just about always played catch me if you can. Sultan wasn't with him, in fact none of the others were with him. Heather hoped that the others were down by the creek. She threw on Coppers combo, did up the straps and made sure he was comfortable. Copper nudged her with his head, pushing her in the direction of the creek.

"Stop that mate" She said pushing his head away " I'm not playing right now"

Copper snorted and tried pushing her again. Heather stood back to observe him, he was acting very strange, he wasn't the type that enjoyed being fussed over, and he wasn't the most people friendly horse either. Copper snorted and looked over toward the creek then back at Heather; with a strong push of his head he tried to drive her toward the creek. Heather knew something wasn't right and that Copper was doing the best her could to tell her. Heather slipped one of the halter so over his head and made the lead into reins, Copper stood completely still while she bounced around then hoisted herself onto his round back. 

"Lead on" She said letting have his head.

Copper istantly picked up a bouncy trot, Heather clung onto his mane trying to post, but it was almost impossible because he kept changing leads and trying to speed up.


----------



## Clydesdales

I probably won't be able to update today, because I'm shifting cattle to another property.


----------



## Clydesdales

Copper trotted until he reached the side of the creek. Heather glanced around trying to catch a glimpse of the other horse, but she couldn't see any of them. Copper broke into a canter, Heather clung onto his mane and squinted her eyes to stop the wind from stinging them; ahead of them loomed a fallen Willow tree and Copper was headed straight toward the massive trunk. Heather used all her strength to guide him around it, knowing that she wouldn't make it over something so big. Copper veered around the trunk then skipped to an abrupt halt sending Heather straight over his head and into the shallow edges of the icy cold creek.

She jumped out of the water as quick as possible and began to starjump and jog on the spot, to warm up again. 

"Copper" She said in a sulky voice, glaring at the horse who stared right back at her.

"Well" She said, hoping he hadn't been up to one of his games. "Where are the others?"

Copper strode over toward her and pushed his head into her side, driving her into the water. Once her feet were ankle deep in water he stopped and stared at her, he shook his head and snorted.

Heather watched his eyes, they weren't looking at her after all, they were looking past her on the other bank. She spun around and on the other side of the creek was Sailor, he was lying on his side, halfway down the bank, his lower body was submerged in the creek and there was blood all over is beautiful neck, but from where Heather was standing she couldn't see where it was coming from.

Heather plunged into the creek and swam through the ice cold water, over to where the pony lay motionless.

"Sailor" She croaked.

The pony's ears flickered her direction but he made no attempt to move.
Heather moved up beside his body, her own legs in the creek beside his, she run her hand over the blood, until she found a deep wound in his neck. There was too much blood to make out what it was, so she cupped her hands in the creek and then splashed it over the wound. Once she had cleared up most of the blood, she saw what looked like a dog bite.
Which made sense of why the wound was on the neck, if it were a dog especially a hunting dog, it would go for the neck to bring the animal down, or a certain muscle on it's hind leg. Sailor's body was stone cold, so he must have been lying here for some time, and his eyes were dull.

Heather kissed his face and told him to wait...even though she knew that it was impossible for him to go anywhere. Then she swam back across the creek to Copper, who had been watching every move she made. Heather unclipped his rug and draped it over an old rotten log, then she swung back onto his back and urged him straight into a gallop. She closed her eyes and hung on for dear life, hoping she wouldn't slip off, which would be likely since she hardly ever galloped, and she had only galloped bareback once in her whole life.


----------



## AGraceful

Update it againnnnn XD


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather didn't slow Copper, only to open the gate, but she was soon back on and galloping up the driveway, she was absolutely freezing, and because she was still wet from the creek her body was beginning to feel numb, and the wind in her face stung her eyes forcing her to partly close them. The stable came into view; Heather knew she had to slow down, but she was so numb and her hands were just about frozen around the lead-rope that she couldn't slow Copper down. As they charged toward the stable yard and past the arena a startled Chris came sprinting from the direction of the house, and there was a few clients who had stopped what they were doing to watch.

Copper slid to a stop inside the stable at the cross-ties. Heather slide off but her knees giveaway and she crumpled to the ground, shaking and breathing hard. She was both puffed and shocked.

"Heather"Chris said scooping her up onto her feet and pulling her close.

Heather knew that he thought she was upset...which she was but about Sailor not her latest ordeals. She wanted to tell him but she was so puffed and cold that her voice was barley a whisper, and Chris didn't hear her.

Henry stormed around the corner with a stoney look on his face.
"What the hell do you think you were doing?" He asked angrily. "Firstly, you do not scream up here on a horse...not good for the horse and you could spook another horse or rider. Secondly, it's not even my horse!" He waved his arm toward her.

He was peeved off and she knew it, but she still couldn't talk.

"That was very careless" He started "What do you think you were doing?"

Onlookers edged closer to hear her muffled croaky reply.

"Sailor has been bitten by a dog I think. He's....he's half in the creek unable to move and has lost a lot of blood" She heaved in one husky breath.

Chris pulled back so he could look her in the eyes.

"What!" Henry and Chris cried in unison.

Heather nodded. "Copper took me to him"

Mary appeared beside her from nowhere and took her from Chris.

"Henry and Chris will take care of it, you come with me and get warmed up" She said softly.

"I've got to take care of Copper" She mumbled.

"I'll do it" A bloke who was in one of the stalls watching said kindly.

Mary walked her to the house made her run a hot bath.

"I'll have a hot meal waiting for you" She called.

Heather run the bath and put some Epson salts in the water, she then striped her soaking clothes and lowered herself into the tub; tears rolled down her cheeks, though she willed them not to.

_Oh Chester, not again...please don't let me go through this again

_She silently asked her old horse, she silently prayed that Sailor would be fine.


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather was sitting down at the long brown oak wood table with a bowel of Pumpkin Soup, she didn't feel like eating it, but Mary had been telling her how everything in it was from her garden so she would feel awfully selfish and rude if she didn't eat it besides it did taste good, but Heather had no appetite. She was halfway through the bowel when Henry came in and sat across from her; he reached out for the salt shaker and began to fidget with it. Heather glanced at him and the hand that rested on her lap began to fidget with the drawstring on her pair of track pants.

"Sorry, for bolting up here like that" she eventually said.

"No, no I'm sorry....it was in an emergency. So I want to apologize for snapping at you before I got the details" He said softly.

"Will Sailor be okay?" She asked.

Henry was quiet for a moment, from his face Heather knew that he didn't trust his voice to be confident, and he was choosing his words carefully.

"I want it straight" She said quickly.

Henry nodded.

"You were correct, it was a dog bite and he has lost a lot of blood. The vet did what she could, stopped the bleeding and patched it all up, she gave him some pain killers and we warmed him up. He was so cold though, from laying in the water"

"His chances are?" 

"Well we'll see if he makes the night, if he makes the night and eats then he's got a fifty fifty chance"

Heather nodded and let everything sink in.

"I wouldn't have known if it wasn't for Copper" She mused out loud.

"Their amazing animals aren't they" Henry smiled.


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather checked her watch, the time said ten past two; a bead of sweat rolled off her forehead and down between her eyes, she had just ran for fifteen minutes with Duchess, the sandy colored Great Dane that belonged to Mary's niece who was on a holiday and had sent the dog down because her parents wouldn't look after it properly. Heather had agreed to take the dog for a walk, because it had hardly left the verandah for three days and Heather knew that it needed exercise, at least half an hour a day. She decided to go back to her house to get her Jack Russell's water proof coat, but now that she was halfway up the drive her instincts told her that she shouldn't be there. It felt like she was trespassing, she hadn't been here for three days, but her mum hadn't bothered to find out where she was...probably didn't notice that she was gone. She told herself that she wouldn't be there long, just slip in and out.

She noticed a new car parked in her dad's spot and the push bike was now on the verandah, someone had moved in from the looks...but who?

Heather stepped up onto the verandah, holding Duchess close to her, her palms sweated, and her breath was becoming very quick. 

_Should I knock.... It's my own house!!!


_She opened the door and was stunned to see a perfectly clean house, the hallway was now a light blue colour, all pictures were gone! The lounge room door was closed, but the smell of fresh paint oozed out under the door and filled her nose.

So mum was renovating already! 

Heather patted Duchess's head and noticed that the dog was now on edge, her eyes darted all over the place and she was tensed up. Heather put it down to a strange house, and shook off the cold feeling that crept up her spine.

She walked up to her room and was relived to find everything as she left it.
Duchess relaxed once Heather closed the door behind her. She grabbed the pink doggy coat and headed back toward the door, she gave the room one last glance, this would be the last time she entered it for a long, long time if she could help it.


----------



## Clydesdales

So sorry for not updating yesterday! It was one of those days when nothing went to plan!! The bull almost crippled one of the cows and some of the calves decided that it was a perfect day to break out of their paddock :neutral:

Heather glanced at the picture of her and her mum that she saved from the hallway that day, she sighed a deep wistful sigh biting her lower lip. Duchess gently nuzzled her hand with her wet nose as if to comfort her. Heather bent down and kissed the dogs big head.

She turned and opened the door to leave, as she left and closed the door, a cold feeling ran down her spine and her hairs stood up, immediately she knew someone was watching her to, prove it Duchess began to growl; turning around Heather almost had a heart attack when she saw a wiry bloke with leathery skin and black eyes staring at her only two meters away from her. Duchess placed herself between Heather and the strange man.

"Who are you?" He asked tilting his head slightly.

It was a legit question, but Heather for some reason didn't want to answer him...it was her house, but them she hadn't been here for sometime and here she was, she had just waltz in without permission.

"Are you Heather?" He asked.

"Yes"

"I thought you left with that *******?" He said slyly.

Heather glared at him "So your the cause of this" She said finally realizing why this had happened in the first place, her mum was cheating.

"Flin?" Anne said stepping out of her bedroom "Who are you talking to?"

Anne's jaw dropped when she saw Heather. Flin stepped back and Heather took her moment to get some space for herself. Once she was past this Flin bloke and in sight of the door she turned around to face them.

"So Dad's only gone for 24 hours and you've already hooked up with someone else" She snapped.

"He's been gone for two or three days" Anne replied coldly.

"Yeah but fish face was here as soon as he left"

Flin took a step toward her, but Anne laid a hand on his arm "Don't bother with her" She said sternly.

_Bother with her...what was that supposed to mean


_"Are you happy now Anne?" Heather snapped loudly and coldly "Happy that you've broken two hearts to fulfill your own disgusting indulgences?" 

Anne leaped over and grabbed her arm in a tight grip "Don't you dare speak to your mother that way"

Heather smirked and let Duchess have a loose lead "You let go of my arm or I'll set this dog on you, and she is trained to protect her master... so unless you want your own arm ripped off let go" Heather said confidently. 

Anne left go and stood back with Fish face, who was now keeping his distance from the dog who's hackles were raised and was snarling at them.

"Some mother you are" Heather said before sprinting out of the house and down the drive until her legs burned and she could no longer breath.

_Okay, so maybe I over stepped the mark

_She knew that she was now an enemy of her mothers and was no longer welcome there, she wasn't going to ever go back either.


----------



## That Friesian

Is Fish Face a nickname for flin?
Pleez upload more this story is wonderful!


----------



## Clydesdales

Yes, Fish face is a nickname for Flin 

I don't know if I can update tonight, because one of our Bulls on another property has managed to get in with a neighbouring farmers cattle...I'm not sure what's going on yet, so yeah I could be away all day.


----------



## Clydesdales

When Heather got back to the house Mary was waiting on the verandah with a worried look on her face.

"Oh Heather" She sighed with relief taking her into her arms.

"What's wrong" Heather asked confused, but glad to get a hug.

Mary stood back and gave her a once over "Are you okay?"

"Yes, but why?" Heather asked.

Mary sat down on the step and patted the spot beside her; Heather sat down and turned so she could see Mary's face clearly.

"About ten minutes ago I received a phone call...a crazy lady was on the other end telling me what a disrespectful ....well a disrespectful..."

"*****?" Heather asked rolling her eyes knowing that it was her mother who must have rang

"Yeah that's the word" Mary nodded. "Anyway she went on to tell me not to take you in and that you would only ruin our lives as you had ruined hers. She said that you had threatened her with a knife, and the blood thirsty dog" She said eying Duchess who looked far from a blood thirsty dog, she was sitting beside Heather with a big tongue hanging out of her mouth and playful eyes were looking longingly at Mary; but back at her house she did look like a blood thirsty animal.

"Did you think that I hurt her?" Heather asked.

"No dear, quite the opposite" Mary said quickly "I thought that Anne had hurt you!"

"She grabbed my arm...but I threatened her with Duchess" Heather said half smiling.

"How did she fall for that...Duchess wouldn't hurt a fly" Mary said raising her brow.

Heather took the dogs big head in her arms and kissed, only just realizing how she might have actually saved her from something terrible.
"Duchess protected me" She told Mary "She placed herself between me and Flin"

"Flin?" Mary asked.

"Mum's new boyfriend who moved in as soon as dad and I left...or should I say the *******" Heather snorted.

"Oh..." Mary said quietly.

"I'm gonna put this doggy coat away, and then go help out down the stable" Heather said giving Mary a squeeze.
"Thanks"

"For what sweetie?"

"That's for me to know and you to know I know" Heather grinned.

She really appreciated the little talk and hug. The fact that Mary was so caring, she didn't have to take her in or feed her, she felt very grateful to have such a person in her life!

"oh and Heather, I don't want you to go back there..okay?" Mary said

"Okay...and don't worry I won't be going back"


----------



## Clydesdales

You know how in farm books Roosters always crow at the crack of dawn, well it was a myth. Heather had just found out that roosters actually start at midnight and then crow every hour. She pulled the pillow over her head and groaned, why did her room happen to be closest to Mary's chicken yard? This must be three am because it was the third time the roosters loud music had pierced the silence of the morning since midnight. She nearly had a heart attack when he first crowed, and she was now wide awake waiting for drowsiness to overcome her, but so far it hadn't and her mind kept on making up scenarios in her head of 1. Her dad never spoke to her again 2. Anne would come and tear her life apart, and 3. Sailor died overnight.
She decided to get up and go down to Sailor and see if he had lived...or scenario three was real or not.
She grabbed the hoodie that Chris had given her and pulled it over her PJ top. Then she quietly tiptoed down the hall and out the back door. It was freezing outside, but the stable should be a comfortable temperature...always was, Heather put that down to the horses and their warm breath.

Lady awoke from her slumber and poked her head out of her plastic kennel watching Heather walk past, she shivered and quickly curled back up for warmth and sleep.

Once down at the stable Hearher made a beeline for Sailor's stall. The low night lights lit the way enough for her to see her way ahead, Sailor lay quite still in his stall, but she could hear his wheezy breathing. It didn't sound good but he was living, which meant his chances had slightly risen.
Heather let herself into the stall and sat beside him, she placed his head gently in her lap and stroked his face.

"You have got to live mate" She whispered into his cold delicate ear, which was stained in his own blood.

His dull brown eyes that were almost lifeless looked up into hers. It felt like he was looking right into her soul. Heather kissed him and began to sing, which is something he had always loved.

She fell to sleep sitting upright stroking his face and mane.


----------



## Clydesdales

Skinner nuzzled Heather shoulder and stood beside her, watching as she laid some fresh flowers on Chester's grave. It had now been a week since she had basicly moved in with the Bush's and she hadn't heard from her dad at all, he said he would ring..or did she think that up? Heather wasn't sure anymore, but she missed him like crazy and rang his phone just so she could hear hs voicemail. Sailor hadn't improved or gone downhill since the vet had last been, he was still eating which was the mane thing, but he wasn't picking up. Henry said that if it were only a dog bite he should be improving faster then this and he reckon that the pony might have consumed somthing somehow. 

Heather reached up and stroked Skinner's face. He was her most favorite horse on this place. He had become attached to her as-well to the point that he would only eat if she fed it too him and no one but her could get him into a stable. There was no reason for him to behave like except that he wanted Heather to do it and would kick up a stink because he could if she didn't show up. Heather didn't mind though, it was nice to feel needed by someone at least; she felt like a dark cloud under everybodys feet. 

A dog barked not far from where she was sitting, it wasn't a farmilia bark either. Heather looked towards the sound and saw a Bull Arab standing on a rise a little way from her; he had a nasty look about him, his black eyes stared directly at Skinner. Heather stood up and placed herself infront of Skinner and picked up a dirt clod...wouldn't do much if the dog decided to attack them, but it could give her some time to make a run for it.

"R-I-C-K-Y " A farmilia sly voice rang out.

The dog glanced at the direction of the voice, but turned back to Heather and Skinner. He raised he hackles, lowered himself closer to the ground and inched forward. Heather was about to jump onto Skinner when a chain whistled through the air and clouted the dog's side. This Rick dog gave a loud yelp and slumped to the ground, Heather thought he was dead, but saw that he was shaking from fear of something. To her atsonishment Fish Face appeared over the dog and grabbed his collar, he didn't notice wide-eyed Heather just below him. He pulled the dogs head back and spat on his face.

"Don't you nick off again...you want me to get caught..you frigging mongrel of an animal" He growled. "Your a waste of bloody space and time"

Even though Heather didn't like the dog, she didn't like the way Flin treated him. It was probably the reason that the dog was like it. Heather could tell from the way he moved very carfeully around the dog that he was afraid of it...pity the dog didn't know how scared his master was.

Skinner decided that it was a good time to do a long bubbly fart.
Flin spun around in time to see Heather's face as she swung onto Skinner's back.
She knew that Flin knew who she was too!

Without looking back she galloped towards the saftey of the stable, making sure to pull up at the lane and walk the rest of the way.


----------



## Clydesdales

My sisters horse has stuck his hoof through a fence...well that's what we think, anyway he has made a mess of his ankle and part of his frog has been ripped off, so if I get time to update today it probably won't be very much.


----------



## Clydesdales

She could see Chris coming toward her on Daisy, she halted Skinner to wait for him.

"You really enjoy galloping I see" He grinned with a knowing look.

"Well when your saving your backside you need to gallop" she retorted.

Chris gave her a sideways look but didn't ask why. Heather went on to tell him, because dangerous or not this Flin bloke was tresspassing.

"Flin was....has been on the property. His dog _Ricky looked as if he were about to attack Skinner" She said waving her hand in the air. "Fish face didn't see me until Skinner farted, but I know he recognised me"

"Do you know what he was doing?" Chris asked.

Heather shook her head. "I didn't see him until he belted his dog" She replied._


----------



## Clydesdales

Chris frowned and rubbed his chin. All he needed was grey hair and wrinkled leathery skin and it could have been Henry. 

"Let's go down to the creek where you found Sailor and see what we can find" He said

"What are we looking for?" Heather asked.

Chris didn't reply but led at a trot. Heather quickly caught up with him and they rode in silence, until they reached the spot where Sailor had been on the opposite bank. Chris looked around the area and then walked Daisy into the creek and instead of climbing out the opposite bank he rode her down the creek close to the edge constantly looking around. Heather could tell that he was looking for something pacific and stayed on the opposite bank and watched.

"Do you mind telling me _what_ your looking for?" She asked lingering the word _for_ 

"Here" He said stopping 

Heather walked Skinner into the creek and down beside him. "What?" She asked 

He pointed to a metal chain that was half hidden under leaves.

"What is it?" Heather asked

"It's an old style animal trap" Chris said. "I'm guessing Flin is putting them here, and that the chain he used to belt Ricky was actually one of them. It's a very old way to do it though...I'm guessing Sailor came a bit too close and he tried to chase him off, his dog probably took the fleeing pony as the kill and took to him"


----------



## Horsnaround64

How is your sisters horse doing? Love the story


----------



## Clydesdales

He has damaged himself rather badly.
The injury has gone through the coronet band, and it's on his club foot. The vet is worried that it may not heal properly, so we are still unsure of his riding future. I wasn't there when the vet came so I don't know all the details yet, but the vet has given her stuff to dress the wound with and he's on medication. The vet will come out again in six weeks and we have to keep her updated on his progress.


----------



## Horsnaround64

Clydesdales said:


> He has damaged himself rather badly.
> The injury has gone through the coronet band, and it's on his club foot. The vet is worried that it may not heal properly, so we are still unsure of his riding future. I wasn't there when the vet came so I don't know all the details yet, but the vet has given her stuff to dress the wound with and he's on medication. The vet will come out again in six weeks and we have to keep her updated on his progress.


Oh that does not sound good. But it amazes me how these horses heal even when it looks awful. Sending prayers


----------



## Clydesdales

"isn't it illegal nowadays?" Heather asked still staring at the nasty looking object.

"You can get a special licence, but from the look of this one" Chris said grabbing a stick and dragging it into clear view "he's is illegally using them. It's rusty and there are some claws missing....probably from not being cared for"

"We could sue him for it couldn't we?" She asked moving Skinner away from the trap.

"We don't actually have any evidence to show that it's Flin" Chris said.

"Bloody Fish Face" Heather mumbled out loud.

Chris leaned down and put the stick into the jaws of the trap and pushed down. There was a loud snap as the Jaws quickly snapped shut digging deep into the stick.

"Have a good _careful_ look for anymore and put a stick in them" Chris told her.

Heather nodded and headed further up the creek. She made sure the path was clear before taking Skinner back onto dry land, once she had him secured to a low tree branch she searched around on foot. Chris looked on the other side poking around leaves and under logs with a stick. They looked for almost an hour, scouring every little leaf along the creek, but found nothing.


----------



## Clydesdales

After lunch Heather helped Henry trim some horses feet and then they cleaned out and scrubbed the stable's empty stalls. Heather didn't find having to scrub the stalls except for the fact that the hot water sloshed all over her pants, then after awhile it would go really cold so by the time she had finished her legs were soaked and she was quite cold. 

"I know your all wet, but could you feed Sailor for me?" Henry asked. 

"Sure" Heather smiled even though she really wanted to changed into some dry warm trackies, but she didn't want to disappoint Henry, so she mustered up some ego and whistled a happy tune as she walked toward the feed bins. Henry already had his tucker mixed up in a bucket, so all she had to due was add some warm water so it was sloppy enough for Sailor to slurp up. 

Sailor ever so slightly lifted his head when she entered his spacious stall, that was a good sign.

"Hey buddy" Heather said rubbing the grey head. 

Heather placed the bucket by the stall door and helped Sailor sit up so he could eat. Sailor sunk his head into the bucket and slowly slurped it up.

"You feeling better?" She asked sitting cross legged beside him.
"I don't feel so good. I haven't heard from dad and I feel....out of place" She said.

Sailor pulled his head up and placed his nose that had mush dripping off it onto her knee, as if to say _It's okay_. Heather buried her head into his mane and breathed in the horsy smell that was mingled with the stench of his injury and bandage.


----------



## Clydesdales

She sat with the pony for a long time, her butt and legs were numb when she finally got up and left. She did a duck like walk back to the house, trying to get some feeling back into legs.

Chris came running down the track from the house, his arms flapped in the air as if he was trying to take off. He swooped toward her and grabbed her into a big hug.

"Your dad is on the phone" He whispered into her ear.

Heather chocked on her breath "What did you just say" She squeaked.

Chris grinned down at her.

"...well are you going to keep him waiting" He asked nodding toward the house.

Heather took in a breath of fresh air and thanked Chris, then she sprinted up to the house and took the phone, holding it to her ear and trying to find her voice.

"Dad?" She half sobbed have whispered


----------



## Clydesdales

She mustn't have said it loud enough, because no reply came. She could here someone breathing on the other side end of the line.

"Daddy" she repeated a bit louder this time.

"Heather!" He replied softly. "I'm sorry for not calling you sooner, but I got caught up with this divorce and yeah...I don't have a very good excuse"

"That doesn't matter...you here now" Heather smiled.

There was an awkward silence.

Heather wanted to tell him that she knew about Flin, and what had happened to Sailor, but she was worried that if she did then he would be worried about her, so far from him and so close to where this Flin was.

"Where are you?" She asked.

"At Roberts. Until the divorce is over and done with" He said.

"Then you will go to QLD?" She asked

"Yes mate" He answered.

Heather backed up against the wall and slid to the floor.

"Come over for the day sometime" She said making patterns with her finger on the floor "And I'll get a lift up there sometime to...well try to"

"Okay sweetie"

Heather decided to tell him that she knew...but would leave out Sailor and the traps.

"Hey, dad?" She said 

"Yeah"

"I know... About Flin" She said.

She heard a deep sigh from his end.

"It's okay dad"

"How did you find out?" He asked.

Heather gulped. She couldn't tell him that she had threatened them both...or that Anne had grabbed her.

"I had to go and get Lady's jacket, and I met him... He thought I had left with you" She told him.

"I don't want you back at the house." He said almost coldly "Okay?!"

"Yes I promise I won't go back" She said.


----------



## Clydesdales

It was eleven in the morning, the temperature was six degrees Celsius and Heather's hands had gone numb; she was up along the boarder of the Bush's property, waiting, she had been waiting and hoping that Flin might turn up. She had been sitting up in a Gum Tree for two hours, The Bush's weren't home, they had to go to funeral. Heather was invited, but she didn't know the man, and thought it would be awkward, so she stayed behind. The jobs at the stable had been done, and Heather didn't need to be back for another half an hour, so she rubbed her hands together and told herself to tough it out.

What if he didn't show up?
What would she do if she did?

Heather couldn't answer either of the two questions that were swimming around in her brain. Now the more she thought about it she wished that she had brought Duchess...might need protect her.

A muffled bark dragged her back too reality. Heather sat as still as possible and watched the fence below her. A figure dressed in dark blue jeans and a brown jumper climbed through the wire, slipping under the hot wire. Rickey followed closely behind. Fish face walked straight to the tree she was in and crouched behind the trunk, hidden from view for a few moments; when he came back into view he was holding a .22.

Heather froze over. _Why does he have a bloody firearm? _She asked herself.

She didn't plan on a gun, he was supposed to be using traps... if she was caught she was in danger. Her dad's words flooded her head.

_"I don't want you around the place anymore"


_Heather wasn't at the place, but she knew that her dad meant not to go near Flin, and had she not purposely come here to watch Flin's movements?

Why? She asked herself.


----------



## Bright

love the story , keep up the good work!


----------



## Clydesdales

"Ricky, heal" His voice rang out harshly.

He clearly knew that the Bush's were not home, or he would have lowered his voice, he must have thought that Heather had tagged along with them. Heather clasped her hands together and silently begged Rickey run off, so Heather could also _run_ off too. But to her disappointment Rickey did as he was told, and Fish face decided it was a good time to lean up against the tree and light a smoke. 

"We'll go check in a second" He told the whining dog, in a softer tone. He almost sounded friendly..._almost._ 

Heather almost groaned in annoyance; Fish face lit the ever so slowly!

After he lit the cigarette he rolled it around for a second before drawing a long breath. The smell went straight up to her nose, she pressed her nose up against a leaf trying to at least filter the air. She couldn't stand the smell of the stuff, even though her Uncle Brent was a chain smoker, it made her feel faint.

Fifteen minutes went by, then he finally stomped out the smoke and strode toward the creek. She waited until he had gone behind the small rise, then she jumped out of the tree and began to sprint back to the house and stables; Fish face took the quickest path, so she had to go the long way. She reached the creek and had to stop for a breather, the sound of the running water helped relax her heartbeat, and she soon regained enough energy to keep going. 

There was the slightest crunch of leaves and bark under something heavy directly behind her, and before she could make a single move a hand smothered her mouth.

It had the smell of cigarette on it, which told Heather that it was Fish face.

Surprisingly Heather did not panic, she took a deep breath and bit down hard on the hand, until she tasted blood.

Flin let out a loud yelp kinda sound, then began cussing and calling her awful names. He pulled his hand out of her mouth and reached over and punched her stomach. Heather was thrown forward at the force and received a blow in her back, she guessed it was from his knee.
Flin began to drag her off away from the house.

"Let go" She screamed.

She scrambled around trying to find her footing, as he started up the bank, Heather was able to find a foot hold and with what strength she had, she pushed back. The sudden movement caused Flin to lose grip. Heather took her moment and broke away and ran off. He followed behind, cussing and trying to order Rickey to pull her down, but Rickey was no where in sight. _A blessing in disguise _ 

A hard object hit the side of her face, a burning stinging sensation took over where it had hit her. She brushed her hand up against it as she ran, and saw blood on her fingers. He must have thrown something at her.

She made it to the lane way, sand her lungs were burning from lack of oxygen but with the stable in sight she pushed her throbbing legs to keep going. The sound of Flin behind were still to be heard, but we're not as close. A sandy coloured fast moving animal came thundering down the lane toward her, it flew past and headed straight for Flin. 
Then was music too her ears. The sound of a growl and a girly scream from Flin. Heather turned to see Flin turn too run back where he came from. Duchess chased him until close to the creek, then she bounded back to Heather.


----------



## Clydesdales

When Heather told Chris what had happened later that evening, John over heard the last part, and asked her to tell him. Well when she did it started a great hullabaloo! He called Mary, and got Heather to tell her, then Henry came over and asked. Chris kindly saved her from explaining and gave Henry a briefing. After that John called the Police, who came over quick smart. Heather once again had to tell them what happened, and then she told them about the traps, which Henry, John, and Mary still didn't know about. 

The police were friendly, and went through every detail with her, and weren't intimidating as she expected, then she gave then a basic idea of what Flin looked liked. 

Heather thought they would go and arrest him straight away, but because she didn't have actual evidence of him placing the illegal traps, or hurting her they couldn't....or something like that. He was going to be charged for what he did to her...if they could prove it. Heather didn't really understand though.

She walked down the hall and into the bathroom, her reflection made her gasp. Her chin had a massive cut


----------



## Mercy98

Clydesdales said:


> .......
> 
> In the middle of the large outdoor arena was a small gateway, about three feet away from the gate was a Palomino mare gawking at the gate as if it had sharp teeth threatening to swallow her up, astride her was Henry, his leathery hand gently stroked her neck as he coaxed her forward, talking to her in soft muffled tones.
> Heather silently leaned up agaisnt the rail and eagerly watched, noting how Henry immediately released any pressure when the mare inched forward; how he even knew that the mare had moved a winy bit was beyond her...Heather barley noticed it from her position.
> 
> With a swift movement the mare leaped through the gate and spun in a tight circle once she was on the other side.
> 
> "Good Girl Mercy, good girl" Henry grinned, taking her for a walk around the arena on a loose rein.
> 
> "Did you enjoy your mouthful of dirt for breakfast?" He asked without looking up.
> 
> "Huh..?"
> 
> Oh, he must have seen her get bucked off earlier...he never missed a thing this bloke.
> 
> "It was lovely, next time I'll add a bit more mud for extra taste" Heather said rolling her eyes.
> 
> "Can I ask you something?"
> 
> Henry nodded and walked over to her. "Whoa" He said gently halting the mare, he took his feet out of the stirrups and leaned back in the saddle.
> 
> "My...my parents are divorcing, and I'm not sure where I'll be during it all... I don't want to stay with mum and I doubt dad will stick around the house, but I want to stay on working here" She said scratching her head even though it wasn't itchy. "If I go with dad I may end up anywhere...and there is no way I'm staying with mum..."
> She knew she would start repeating herself, but the words she wanted wouldn't come to her.
> 
> "And...you want to stay here if it were possible?" Henry asked.
> 
> "If that would be alright, and dad doesn't mind" She sighed.
> 
> "I don't mind at all, we've got plenty of room you" He said slowly nodding.
> 
> "Thank-you Henry"
> 
> He waved a hand in the air and shook his head "Don't mention it" He dismounted and handed the reins to her "Cool her off and put her away for me"
> 
> Heather nodded and slipped through the rails. Henry loosened the girth then left her.
> Heather buried her face into Mercy's mane and fought the urge to cry. There was no reason to cry, she stomped her foot hard into the ground and bit her lip until the lump in her throat was gone for good.


This is my favorite part because my mares name was Mercy:loveshower:


----------



## Clydesdales

I'd love to call a horse Mercy, it's an elegant and graceful name!


----------



## Clydesdales

I didn't get to finish it yesterday... I was urgently needed elsewhere.

She saw her reflection in the mirror and gasped. She had a massive cut from her cheekbone, right down to her chin; it was deep and there was blood stain all over that side of her face, it had trickled down her neck and matted in her hair. _Gross_ A bath was what she needed.

While she ran the bath, she rustled around the cupboards until she found the Epson salts, and the hospital grade detol. One capful of the brown liquid went into the hot bath water. Her nose curled at the smell, and she could already feel the sting, that would come from her cheek when the water touched it. What had hit her she didn't know, but it hurt and would have a whopper of a bruise by tomorrow.

One thing that didn't add up was how Duchess got off her lead?

The dog was tied up... On a thick horse lead... Maybe she chewed through? She made a mental note to tell Chris later on.

Once the bath was full, she stripped off her dirty cold clothes and slipped into the hot water. The sting from her face was immense, but she gritted her teeth and put up with it until it went from sting to a tingle.


----------



## Mercy98

yeah, Mercy was graceful, so that's how she got her name


----------



## Clydesdales

So sorry for not updating, but these last few days have been real busy, and not what we had planned.


----------



## Clydesdales

A familiar sound reached Heathers ears; she was standing in the arena lunging Ginger, when she heard a rumble, then a crunch, Rev... Somthing about it was very familiar and brought back memory of her dad driving down a dirt road... He was zoned out and when he changed gears it revved and crunched.... The rumble was all too familiar.

"Daddy" She whispered.

She tied Ginger to the rails and ran toward the driveway.
The white Ute came into view, driving very slowly. She hadn't seen her dad for a month now... A whole month since he left in the night...a night since she felt her heart break.

"Oh, my daddy" she choked.

She waited by the top of the drive watching the Ute come closer, she could see his face now, he had what appeared to be a beard...just the moustache and chin. He looked different, but those soft blue eyes had the old sparkle in them.

He pulled up, got out and stared at her for a long while. Nobody spoke, each of them had tears streaming down their cheeks...happy tears for once.

"G'day Matey" He said holding his arm wide open.

Heather brushed her bracelet with her finger, then ran into his arms.
"How I've missed you. Dad." She sniffed.

"Same here Heather, same here" He sighed.

"It's all over now, I've got custody, because of Flin... So you don't have to worry about your mum carting you off somewhere" He said into her head.

Heather nodded, but was silent. Yes she was glad that he got custody, but would she have to leave with him? 
She decided not to ask...not yet anyway.

"Come down to the house" She said eagerly.

He looked into her eyes, brushing what remained of the cut on her cheek. "I'm very proud of you honey. You still remember what I told you?" He asked.

She drew a deep breath and nodded.

"Even though where apart, we're forever in our Hearts" She said softly, as if each word may be her last.

He nodded. "Does that answer the question you haven't asked?" 

She gave him a sideways grin. _He knows me as well as Chris does_
"Yes... I will visit you know"

"Of course you will, and I'll visit you too"

Together they walked up to the house, talking about where he would go and the Portable Saw Milling company he was going to set up, up in Queensland... If he got the requirements.


----------



## Clydesdales

Just letting you know that I may not post for awhile.
I've got too much on atm, and by the time I won't have time to put anything up.

I'll try to do it in a couple of days... but if I don't, don't worry, I haven't forgotten!


----------



## That Friesian

I love this story


----------



## Clydesdales

The song of the Magpies morning song filled the crisp air, steam blew from Heathers nose and mouth when she breathed, in her arms was Sailor, he had been doing so well, even sitting up again, but the day her dad came he went downhill , rapidly downhill. Two days had gone by, the vet was out twice a day and Heather had basically lived in the stall with him, singing, reading, and talking to him. The vet said that he wasn't responding to the antibiotic, she had given him Bute in his feed and changed to a stronger antibiotic, but the little pony wasn't in the fight anymore. It was as if he had lost the will to live.

Footsteps quietly shuffled towards the stall; Henry peered over the door, his wrinkled hand ran through his grey hair. She knew that he was tired and that a lot of money was being spent on Sailor, money that was needed elsewhere, like a few of the stalls needed to be repaired, the tractor was failing to start, the entire place could use a lick of paint, and just the everyday bills.

"Heather" He said softly "You know that I'm gonna have to him to sleep"

Heather looked up at him, her eyes looked into his. No, no, not again, she told Sailor it would be okay, she promised him and she wasn't going to break another promise.

"Please don't" She wisphered.

Henry let himself into the stall and sat beside her.
"This little man is my mate, he's been with me for years and years. He's twenty-three, Heather, and everything is harder for him to fight. He's had a good life, been everywhere, got up to mischief, and oozed his way into everybody's heart, it's time to do him a favor and end his suffering" 

"I promised him though" She said stroking Sailor's face.

"You've got to stop promising horses their life" He said half joking.

"I know it's expensive, but" 

"Too right, it's expensive, since your dad isn't here to saw timber and repair the place, I have to pay twice as much for someone to come in and do it. I'm only breaking in two horses and as you know I've only got six boarders, and four of my own to feed" He said in a harder tone.

"If we could sue Flin, would we have enough for him?" She asked.

"Heather!, we are not taking Flin to court, we don't have proof and if we lose, then I lose a lot more money then it's worth mentioning, then the pony will be put down anyhow" He almost shouted. "And, don't you even think about trying to catch him out. He's a dangerous man and your only lucky to have saved your bum last time, I'd rather buy cameras then have you get hurt"

Heather went numb, she hadn't been yelled at by Henry yet, and it was a shock, she knew better then to question him though.

He put an am around her. "I'm sorry missy, but it's the best thing for him"

Heather nodded, but the lump in her throat prevented her from speaking.

"I'll organize a day with the vet, and you can decide where to bury him" He said.

"Okay"

She placed the pony's head in Henry's lap and got up to leave. "I'm going for a walk" She said. He didn't answer, so she briskly walked out of the stable block, down the lane and up to Chesters grave. It was automatic now, for her to come here when feeling down. The view up so beautiful and the walk did her good, freshened her mind. Two dead horses in six months...geez maybe horses just weren't her thing!

Two Willywag tails zipped in and out of the tall grass, looked like they were playing tag. "Tag, your it" she wisphered to them. Heather stretched out onto her back and stared at the Orange morning sky, she wanted to cry, but couldn't, so she sang, she sang _You are my sunshine_ over and over until her throat went dry and she could no longer hear her own voice. She could now feel tears soaking into her cheeks

"You are my Sunshine, my only sunshine. You make me happy when skies are grey. You'll never know dear how much I love you, so let me wipe your tears away" Chris finished for her.

He scooped her into his arms and held her tightly.
"Grandpa just told me. I knew I'd find you here"

"Remind me to never. Ever. Promise another Equine that everything is alright... Two in six months is pretty bad" she croaked.

"You got a big heart darlin, and both of those horses knew that. Chester was just a smart **** and hid the fact that he loved you, and Sailor fought long enough for you to see your dad, and until the divorce was over. He knows that things will be better for you now, so let him go" Chris said softly,wiping her tears as he spoke.

"Thank you" She said kissing his cheek.[/FONT]


----------



## That Friesian

u arent uploading more???


----------



## Mercy98

This is amazing!!! <3


----------



## Clydesdales

Sorry, for taking too long to upload more. Things have been pretty crazy atm.

The rest of the day went along slowly, Heather snailed through her jobs and spent a fair bit of time hugging each horse she worked with. Henry wouldn't normally tolerate the sluggish behavior, but today he let her go without telling her off.

The one stall she avoided was, Sailors, she felt as if she had just cut his lifeline. The vet would come out the next day and Heather decided that she would wait until then before she said her goodbyes.

At the end of the day, Heather slumped down in the tack room, she tugged her knees tightly. close to her chin and stared at the boxes of brushes in front of her, she didn't think about anything, just stared and focused on the shape of the brush.

"C'mon" Chris said poking his head in.

"Where?" She asked looking up.

"Just come on" He grinned.

Heather pulled herself up and followed him outside.

"Lets just go and drive up the bush" He said leading her to his Ute. 

Heather climbed in and slumped into the passenger seat. Chris jumped in beside her and started the engine. "You'll pull through this mate. It's gonna take time, but don't bottle anything up, you tell me everything on your mind. Okay."

"I will" She nodded.

He reached over and squeezed her hand.

They drove onto some old bush track, that slowly winded it's way up the hillside, it was very relaxing. 

I know that's not much, but I've got to get moving.


----------



## Clydesdales

The familiar sound of the vets Toyota rumbled to a halt outside the stable block, Heather, Chris and Henry were in Sailors stall already. Henry sat by his head stroking it, he had not spoken the entire time they had been in there. Chris and Heather were sitting closer to the pony's rump, Chris had one arm around Heather and one hand stroking Sailor's flank, Heather's face was stained with tears, her cheeks stung and a hard lump sat in her throat, and rested agaisnt Chris's chest while patting the pony. Nobody spoke, or moved, the last few moments had come. Heather's mind flashed back the pony lying half in the creek, his blood stained neck. It's something that had haunted her in her dreams the last few nights.

"Ready?" The vet asked, peering into the stall.

Henry nodded and bent down to kiss Sailors face. The pony's breath was wheezy and shallow, his eyes were dull, and lifeless. Heather finally accepted the fact that this was the best thing for him, she felt her own breath grow shaky, as she laid her head and listened to his heartbeat.

"Thank-you mate" She whispered.

The vet let herself into the stall and prepared the injection. Chris gave the pony one last pat and got up to leave; As much as Heather wanted to stay, she knew that Henry wanted to be alone with his mate, so she forced herself to follow Chris out the door.

"You OK?" Chris asked as they walked back up to the house.

"Heather snorted in reply.

He squeezed her shoulder and hummed her favorite song, straight away her pulse relaxed and her breathing calmed down, she snuggled into Chris and hummed along with him.

"I think I need to go for a walk" She said.

"Want me to come?" He asked.

"Do you mind if I can be alone?" She asked running her hand through his hair.
She didn't want to be rude, but she needed to let loose on her own, she needed to scream her heart out and cry until she couldn't cry no longer. She needed to find a log to sit on and think over the last few awful weeks, maybe feel sorry for herself for a bit.

" I understand" He nodded.

"Ta"

He planted a kiss on her lips, then watched her jog down the drive.

Heather began to sprint, she ran until her legs burned, tears stung her cheek, memories swam around her mind, she didn't know where she was going, but just followed her legs. Trees went by, paddocks went by, soon she was on a driveway, it was familiar, but she couldn't place it and she didn't care. Then there was a house, on the verandah was a man, he was clad in tracksuits, and a woolen jumper, he stared at the distraught teenager that kept coming toward him. Heather noticed his black nasty eyes, then it hit her, she had come home, and was now only a few feet away from Flin.

Her first instinct was to run, but then a memory of the picture that her dad had took of Heather and Anne back at Christmas, flashed in her mind, then Sailor left for dead, then him dragging her; her blood boiled, she mind was raging. He had ruined her family, took her mum, broke her dads heart, killed Sailor... this was his fault, her anger was his fault.

"This is your fault" She screamed.

He didn't move.

She charged toward him, picking up a broken axe handle that was leaning agaisnt the house, she swung it through the air and hurtled it toward him, but she had made a terrible mistake, she was too far away and he now had to time to sidestep, and she had wasted energy screaming at him. She knew that it was like a red flag to a bull.

Flin let the axe handle fly past him, then he lunged out and grabbed her. Heather screamed for help, she bite his hand until she tasted blood, she kicked and punched, but this time he had a good grip on her and wasn't about to let go.

"M-U-M" she screamed lashing out.

Heather's mind was spinning, she didn't know what to do, she was desperate, she had to escape before he got her inside. Without thinking she smashed her head agaisnt his, there was a sickening crack, was it hers or his? Heather didn't know, her head was spinning and the world spun around her. The grip of Flin's slackened and he slipped to the ground, Heather tried to run away, but only made it down the steps then the world went black.


----------



## Mercy98

That's so sad...


----------



## Clydesdales

_
The grip of Flin's slackened and he slipped to the ground, Heather tried to run away, but only made it down the steps then the world went black._

Ever so slowly Heather opened her eyes, the walls were white, a blind shut out the light from outside, there was a distant murmur of voices, but she didn't know who they were or what they were saying. Her head felt as though she had put it through the block splitter, she moved her hand toward her head, but a strong rough hand grasped it. At first she panicked, did Flin have her? In a flash she pulled her hand back and turned to see who had grabbed it. A bloke was peering down at her with a worried expression, his lips were moving as though he was speaking to her, but she couldn't hear his voice. It was like she was in another world.

"Heather. Heather, are you okay?" The voice said. "Don't sit up, just lie back darling"

Whose voice was that? It was sweet, and made her go all bubbly and want to grin...except it hurt to much.

"State your name" She said.

_State your name? What kind of lingo was that?

_"It's me...Chris" The bloke said somewhat gobsmacked by the fact that she didn't know.

"Thank-god your here" Heather breather trying to smile up at him.

"Geez, I thought you'd forgotten me" He laughed.

"I have" She replied dumbly. "All I know is that your very handsome, and everything will be okay if your here"

"Heather, I'm your boyfriend" He stated.

"Huh?" 

Boyfriend? She had no boyfriend, in fact what friend did she have? She had just moved to this town and her old friend Alice had left her for snobs... she had her dog and a horse called Chester, and he was a wild thing. That's right he was her secret, that horse was.

"Sorry mate, but I got no boyfriend. If you want you can be my boyfriend, I certainly don't mind. But the closest thing to a friend is my dog and horse"

Chris's face had worry written all over it. Heather knew that something wasn't adding up.

"Alright, spit it out" She ordered "Why the f*** am I here?" 

"Did you just say the eff word?" He asked shocked. "You never say that word"

"Well I just did, now unless you are going to enlighten me on whats going on, leave"

"Chester your old horse died, six months ago... I'm your best friend and boyfriend, you work for my grandpa, your parents split up..." He trailed off, seeming unsure whether he should continue.

Heather's heart flopped, and she gasped for air; everything came flooding back... 

"Did I kill Flin?" She asked.

"No, but almost, you smashed his face in with your head" Chris said.

"How's my own melon" She asked.

"You split it open...but your stable" He chuckled.

"Who found me?" She asked.

Chris went quiet for a moment. "Your mum rang grandpa"

Heather knew that there was more to it and that he was holding back.

"Chris tell me now...all. of. it"


----------



## Clydesdales

Chris scooted his chair closer and took both of her hands.

"Are you sure you want to know now?" He asked.

"Yes, yes I do..." She almost snapped.

"I'm going to give it to you as simple as I can, and you will be angry at first, then you won't believe me" He said slowly.

Heather tried not to think about what he just said, it hurt her head trying to make sense of it.

"You mum was being used by Flin...she got herself involved with this man, but she didn't know that he was a maniac, messed up, evil person. He was sweet as pie to her....slowly poisoned her with his bloody pretend love affair, until he had control of her... he wasn't violent until the divorce was over, your mum was a victim, he wouldn't let her contact you...she wanted to talk and straighten things out, she wanted you to know that she did love you and that she was sorry. Flin was trapping on our property, but that was only to put us off the scent, he was using our creek as a water source for some weed, he had planted in the bushland just outside our property. Now, fast-forward to yesterday after when you smashed his face.... You happened to arrive after a massive fight between him and Anne, which resulted with her being locked in her room; Flin was wild...his mind was spinning off it's cogs, and he let it out on you..lucky you smashed his face or I wouldn't want to think about where you would be right now" Chris told her.

Heathers mind was racing, she rubbed her temples trying to find the logic of it. How did her mum unknowingly get herself involved... all she had to do was look at his eyes, and anyone could tell. Anne should have known, but she would have fobbed it off, besides, why did she even get into an affair with him?? That broke us up.

"Mum should have been more aware" She hissed.

Chris stroked her cheek "Stop blaming people Heather. It's not your mums fault that she was sucked up into it all...and she is sorry" 

"How would you know"

Chris smiled, "Because your exactly like her...same personality, and I know how easily your sweet talked into something" He said.

Heather gritted her teeth, why did him saying that make her angry?

"Don't think about it... Don't blame anyone, except for Flin." Chris said.


----------



## Mercy98

This is a twist I wasn't expecting!! I like it...


----------



## That Friesian

yeah.....


----------



## Clydesdales

Three days had passed since Heather had ended up in hospital. It had taken her awhile to swallow everything that Chris had told her, she was angry, hurt, and confused. Anne had asked to see her, but Heather wasn't ready yet, she was afraid that she might lash out at her mother. Pete had spent each morning with her, and Chris came in the afternoons, or around lunch. Most of the time she stared at the white wall, or she'd stand by her window and watch the street below, very boring! Today she was out of the awful place. 

Heather sat cross legged on the hard hospital bed, her finger doodled imaginary pictures on the sheets, while she waited for the clock to tick over to three pm; she looked up when she suddenly felt someone watching her. She gritted her teeth when she saw who was standing in the doorway. 

"Heather...please...let me talk" Anne said pleadingly.

Heather didn't reply. She didn't know what to say, she wanted to talk, but the vivid memory of Anne slapping her wrist and digging her fingernails into her arm, were as fresh as if they only happened yesterday. Heather stared at her bed, until she was sure that she would burn holes through them. Instead of Anne coming in like Heather expected, she quietly left. Heather's eyes drifted to the closed door, maybe she should have let her talk...she felt mixed feelings swirling around her...she was still angry, but was that her last chance, had that slipped away from her too?

Heather threw herself back agaisnt her bed, sending a painful surge right through her. She still had an hour until Chris came, so she decided to wander down to the Hospital Cafeteria; only a couple of old people were sitting by the window, or pouring over some crossword. Heather paid for a coffee scroll, and sat down by the window alone, she picked all the icing off and then slowly picked at the bun. Why did she always stuff things up?

"Mind if I sit with you?" A female voice asked.

Heather looked up to see a pretty brown haired girl, who was about her age staring down at her holding a cup of coffee.

"Sure" Heather smiled.

The girl sat across from her and gave her a big smile "My name is Libby" She said holding out her hand.

"Heather" Heather replied shaking the hand.

"What are you here for?" Libby asked blowing the steam from her cup.

"Cracked my melon open, and a severe concussion" Heather told her "And you?"

"I came off my horse and did something to my back....boring as hell here" Libby sighed

"You ride horses!" Heather said excitedly.

"Yes...do you?" 

"Yes. I work for Henry Bush" Heather said, forgetting her mellow mood.

"I know that place. My aunty has her horse Copper boarding there" Libby smiled, her brown eyes sparkling.

"I look after Copper" Heather grinned "He has the cheekiest of attitudes!"

"I know!"


----------



## Roadyy

Just wanted to post that you are doing a great job with this story. A few misspelling in penmanship, but very easy reading and ability to keep the interest of the reader is in your favor. I actually have images of the characters.


----------



## That Friesian

yeah this is great,Chris reminds me of Phil from the saddle club


----------



## Clydesdales

Thank-you so much Roadyy!! I'll try remember to proof read before I post!


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather sat with Libby for almost the entire hour; both were horse lovers and liked the same type of music. Libby lived a fifteen minute push bike ride away, she lived with her Aunty, who bred a couple of mares and did trail riding. Libby had only just moved in with her and began school literally the day Heather dropped out. They promised to keep in touch and they exchanged phone numbers. Libby would be in hospital for another two days, just waiting for some test results, Heather hoped that she would be able to see her again!


As she went back to her room and sprawled out on her bed, it dawned on her how friendless she had been since moving here; well she had Chris, and she considered Henry a friend. But he was more like family, since Alice snubbed her Heather hadn’t actually made any other friends. She realised how much she missed laughing at nothing and lying on the lawn making pictures out of clouds; maybe Libby would be this new friend? She certainly hoped so! 




“Time to leave the asylum” Chris sang out, bursting into the room with a Daffodil.


“This means a celebration” Heather grinned.


“Say…how about we stop in at Rambling Rose and grab a meat pie?” He asked.


Yes. That probably sounds very unromantic, but meat pies were Heather’s favorite…so long as they were drowned in sauce and nobody watched her eat them.


“If you’re paying” She said giving him a kiss on the cheek.


“Of course I’m paying” He laughed.


He picked up her duffel bag and headed toward the door, with Heather following close behind.


“You seem extra happy” He mused.


“That’s because I met a girl called Libby” Heather smiled.


“Would her name be Libby Hale by chance?” He asked.


Heather swung around in front of him. “How did you know” She demanded.


He laughed and kept walking. She knew that he was purposely keeping her in suspense. She hurried after him, ignoring her headache that had begun from her fast movements.


“Chris, you know I can’t stand being left in suspense” She said sharply.


“Her aunty boards Copper here, and she came off her horse which resulted in an injured back” He said, his eyes laughing at her as she fumed; he knew exactly how much this was annoying her, but made no further comment.


“Chris!” She demanded.


Chris tossed her bag in the back of his Ute and opened the door for her. Heather climbed in, reached over to the driver side and pulled the keys from the ignition. 



Chris climbed in beside her and reached down to turn the keys.


“****” He said peering down.


Heather let him search around the Ute, with a sly grin on her face. She held them up and slightly jingled them.


“Give them here” He said relived that they weren’t stolen.


“Nope…unless you tell me how you know Libby” She said.


“Are you blackmailing me?” He asked.


“Bribing” She corrected.


“Fine” He said throwing his hands up. “She’s my cousin…Her auntie’s late husband was my Uncle”


“Really!” Heather exclaimed “Small world”


“My keys please” He asked holding out his hand.


Heather dropped them in his hand, happy now that she had the answer.


----------



## That Friesian

please upload more this is great


----------



## Clydesdales

Sorry, but I won't be able to update for a while. I've hurt my left hand, and two of my other siblings have injured themselves, worse off then me, so I'm picking up their jobs.


----------



## Roadyy

Praying for a quick and full recovery for all.


----------



## Trying Again

This is great, have you considered getting it published when you are done? Keep up the good work!


----------



## Clydesdales

Because of the knock that she gave her head, the doctors orders were that she was only on light duties, for six weeks, because of how serve the concussion had been.

So she was only allowed to feed, rug, groom and help out doing odd jobs, mucking out stalls included. No riding, that was the biggest bummer, she really wanted to take Skinner out. Skinner seemed to be bored as-well so she decided to give him a full grooming, the ultimate grooming. She attached the lead to his halter and led him into the stables and down to the cross ties, then she filled a bucket with grooming tools; combs, body brush, soft brush, dandy bush, curry, rubber curry, hoof pick, mane puller, soft cloths and some elastic hair ties. Skinner stood relaxed and patiently waited for her to drag her bucket back out beside him. She began by combing out his mane, untangling all the knots and pulling it, so it was neat and tidy, then she carefully brushed his entire body, taking extra care on the muddy patches. Once she had finished brushing his body, she grabbed one of the soft cloths and rubbed his body down, bringing out a nice gloss to his coat, then she combed out his tail and picked out his hooves. Once his coat was shiny, his feet done, she braided his tail and left his mane so it was flowing.

"There" She said taking a step back to admire her job.

"Gee, I need my sun glasses" A familiar voice said.

"Libby!" Heather squealed, spinning around to greet her new friend.

"Hey, Heather" Libby grinned embracing her in a hug. "I got out of hospital and I couldn't wait to see you"

"I'm so glad you came" Heather said.

"Skinner looks amazing" Libby said walking over to the gelding.

Skinner sniffed her, then quickly nipped her. "Same old Skinner" Libby laughed. 

"He doesn't do that to me" Heather said resting her arm across his back.

"You must have a connection with him, he has always treated people like he's king muck" Libby laughed.

"How are you anyway?" Heather asked.

Libby twirled her hair around one finger "Very tired" She sighed. 

"Join the club" 

"At least we can hangout and be bored, tired zombies together" Libby smiled.

"I'll put Skinner back, then we can go have a cuppa"

"Sounds good"


----------



## Clydesdales

Half n hour later, both girls were lying on the lounge room floor, a plate of choc-chips and their cuppas were on the coffee table, different coloured bottles of nail polish were spread around them. Libby was focusing very hard on Heather's finger, as she designed a small love heart with a toothpick in red. Heather watched how Libby very carefully dragged the glob of polish around, until it formed a perfect heart.

"That is so cool" Heather smiled.

"I know" Libby said, she put the toothpick aside and passed the nail dryer to Heather. "The benefit of having a make-up artist for a mother"

"Free nail polish" Heather said.

"I've got way to much" Libby groaned throwing her head back. "Do you want some?"

"Are you sure?"

"Course I am! Mum is always tossing the stuff out. I can get you shampoos, creams, and practically fill your make-up bag with what she is tossing out" Libby said.

"I won't say no" Heather grinned.

"Good. Come over Saturday afternoon and I'll give you some" She grinned taking a Choc-chip. 

Heather finished drying her nails, then she rolled onto her back, so she could hold her hand above her face to stare at the tiny red love hearts, on the black background. Though she had only just met Libby, she really, really liked her and felt a great friendship forming. 

"Hey, Heather" Libby said sitting up.

"Yeah?"

"I know that we've only just met, but I've been invited to go to a bon fire and I'd love it if you came with me" She said.

"But, I wasn't invited" Heather said glancing up at her.

"Oh don't worry about that, Greg won't mind. He barley knows me. In fact, he has invited most from his class, so if you were still in school you would probably be invited" She said twirling a strand of hair around her finger.

"I'll think about it" Heather said sitting up.

"Chris can come. Party's aren't really my thing, and I'd love it if you came, so we could hang out together" Libby said, almost begging.

"Party's aren't my thing either. So I'll go to keep you company" Heather smiled.

"Thank-you!" She squealed. "It's Sunday night"

"This Sunday...I think I'm gonna have to update my wardrobe" Heather giggled.

She only had a suitcase with her, which contained, work clothes, and a set of town clothes... Not anything suitable for a bon fire.

"Just borrow something of mine, we'll sort it out on Saturday" Libby said laying a hand on her shoulder. "Jeans and a jumper will pass"

"Thank-god. I don't dress up very often"

"If going to a rodeo is counted as dressing up, then neither do I" Libby laughed.


----------



## Clydesdales

Saturday came around very quickly; Heather did what little jobs she had, as quickly as she could. Chris said he would give her a lift into town at ten am, which was only fifteen minutes away, and Heather was still washing out feed buckets. Once the last one was sitting upturned to dry out, she ran back to the house and stepped into the shower; her waterproof timer in tow, and set for four minutes...quickest shower possible, but it was only to rinse off the mornings muck and dust. Because of the short shower, Heather lathered herself in a nice fresh smelling moisturizer, not something she did all the time, but she didn't want to smell. She finally slipped into a pair of black straight jeans, grey t-shirt, and a blue hoodie, completed with her grey converse shoes. Chris was waiting, engine running and all.

"Sorry" Heather puffed, slumping into the passenger seat.

"As always" Chris laughed.

..........

Chris dropped her outside_ Zoe's Salon and Beauty_ store. The front was the store, behind and upstairs were the leaving quarters. Heather strode to the door and walked in; greeted by the smell of hair spray, nail polish and shampoo, what the bathroom smelt like Friday nights. The room she was in, had a couple of waiting chairs, a big timber counter, and a shelf of all sorts of products, the room to her left was the hair salon, where two lovely old lady's were having their hair permed, to her right was a big open room, that had two tables with comfy looking chairs either side, and big mirrors, Heather guessed that it was the beauty room.

"Heather!" Libby's voice squealed from a hallway that was behind the counter.

"I hear you...but don't see you" Heather chuckled.

"Come straight through, behind the counter" Libby called.

Heather did as she was told and walked to the hall entrance, Libby was halfway down pushing a trolley of what looked like hair-cutting equipment. Libby parked the trolley agaisnt the wall and trotted over to her. 

"Hiya" She said giving her a hug.

"G'day, g'day"

"Let's not waste time." Libby said taking her hand. "First we will fill up a make-up bag"

Libby led her through the hall, and into what could be classified as a basement. It was practically empty, except for some tubs stacked up, and some bin bags, oh, and the staircase. They sat down in front of the bags. Libby picked up a large red beauty case, then opened up the bag; Heather's eyes danced when she saw the contents; Nail polish, eyeliner, mascara, foundation, blush, concealer, blemish sticks, and many other items that made her eyes bounce around her head. Libby, dumped about 20 different nail polish bottles in the bag and blue, brown, purple and black mascara. She held up some sample foundations, tested a couple of different colours, until she was happy, then tossed the Ivory shaded one into the bag. All Heather had to do was sit back and relax while Libby expertly chose the colours and put stuff in the bag.

"Okay, you done... for awhile anyway" Libby said zipping up the case.

"Thank-you!" Heather said chuffed with how lucky she was.

"Any time love" Libby grinned.


----------



## Clydesdales

"Can you believe that we took forty-five minutes doing that?" Libby said leading her up the stairs.

"Your kidding! Only felt like ten" Heather gasped.

Libby set off up the stairs, Heather trotted after her, taking care not to miss a step, the stairs went up into the lounge room, it was painted cream, and had red recliners that matched the red themed design that was around the room. Red frames, vases, candles, even the bowl on the coffee table was the same shade of red. They walked out of the lounge and down a bare hallway, Libby turned into one of the doors, it was a small cozy room; there was a desk in front of the window, a brown tall wardrobe, double bed, and an awesome couch that had a horsy throw over blanket neatly laid over the top.

"Welcome to my room" Libby said a a serious business like voice, as if she was giving a museum tour.

Heather walked in and plonked straight onto the couch. "Hope you don't mind" She said realizing that it was a rude thing of her to do without asking.

Libby threw her hand up. "Go for it!" 

She swung the wardrobe door open and began to go through her clothes. pulling out jumpers and T-shirts.

"Okay, I reckon that this blue blouse with go over a pair of boot cut jeans" She said holding up a simple, comfortable sky blue button up blouse. "Or, this red skivvy"

"I don't really like the low cut on that skivvy, but I do like the blouse" Heather said.

"The blouse then. Now I've got a really nice black cardigan to go over it, and do you want to wear this green military styled jacket?" Libby said.

"I'll go the cardigan, but I think I'll wear my black trench coat, it's my favorite" Heather said cracking her fingers.

"Sure thing, girly" Libby said rummaging threw the rack.

"What are you going to wear?" Heather asked.

"Not sure yet" Libby sighed. "I'll decide on the night"

"Oh, no you won't" Heather said in a mock evil voice. "I'm going to dress you up...don't worry it will be comfy and practical"

She jumped up and reach into the wardrobe over Libby's shoulder.



"You'll only find comfy and practical in there" Libby laughed stepping back, so Heather had room to also rummage through.

Heather pulled out some straight leg, blue jeans, and tossed them onto the couch. She shuffled through the shirts until she saw a cute sailor styled t-shirt, she tossed that with the jeans and found the jumpers.

"Definitely a hoodie...always safe with hoodie's" She said pulling out a black one with "I ain't no princess" written across the back.

"What shoes?" Libby asked.

"I'm just wearing my riding boots" Heather shrugged.

"Then so am I" Libby said grabbing her well worn Dublin jodhpur boots and putting them beside the couch.


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather pulled her trench coat on and walked down the Veranda steps, to where Chris was pulling on his cowboy boots. He looked very smart, but casual, dressed in dark blue jeans, and a red checker lumber-jack zip up jumper, on his head was a black cap, that had Country in bold white letters across the front. Heather breathed in the smell of after shave; suddenly she felt nerves about the night to come. Since she dropped out of school, she had seen no one, other than Chris… would they all stare at her…of course they would have all heard about the divorce and her ending up in hospital, but how long had the tale grown? How had it changed? Would they despise her?



“Whatever you’re thinking Heather. Just stop” Chris said pulling her close. “You are going to have a good night”

“I just got butterflies” She said quietly.

“Then let them go” Chris laughed.

Heather poked his shoulder “Ha-ha” she said flatly.

“Are you ready to go?” He asked.

“Yes”

He helped her up and slipped his arm around her waist as they walked over to his Ute.
“You’re beautiful” He whispered into her ear.

“You’re handsome” She whispered back.

If Henry wasn’t watching them from the doorway, she would have kissed him.
“Don’t forget to pick up Libby” Heather said climbing into the Ute.

“I’ll remember. I even put the middle seat belt back in” He said rolling his eyes.

“Because I reminded you twenty times” Heather grinned.


…….



Chris turned up a dirt driveway, which winded its way up a hill, it wasn’t a long driveway, and soon about ten to twelve parked cars came into site, and a brick house; loud music could be heard, as-well as laughing and someone whooping.

“Am I the only one that’s suddenly nerves?” Libby asked clutching Heather’s hand.

“Me too” Heather agreed.

Chris rolled his eyes and sighed dramatically “Girls”

The threesome walked up the footpath toward the house, each step the Heather and Libby took became smaller. The front door suddenly swung open.

“Hallo” a loud excited voice bellowed from the entrance.

Greg appeared with open arms and a massive grin. He was wearing track pant and an unzipped jumper, showing his bare chest. From his aloof behavior Heather guessed that he had already had a fair bit to drink.

“G’day Greg” Chris said shaking his hand.

“Glad you made it mate” Greg smiled. “Feels like it has been a century since I’ve seen you, Heather, so glad you came through. From the sounds of it, you could use a party to cheer you up a bit” Greg gave her a hug.

Heather smiled; she knew that he meant what he said. His parents went through a messy divorce awhile back and he understood more than most what she went through.

“Hi Greg”
Libby smiled at Heather, she too seemed glad that Greg made her feel comfortable and not out of place.

“Libby, my darling, when will you let me take you on a date?” Greg asked playfully, throwing an arm over her shoulder.

“When I’m dead and buried” She chuckled removing his arm.


----------



## Clydesdales

Greg led them through the house and out the backdoor into the large yard. People flittered about all over the place; recognizing pretty much all of them from school, Heather relaxed. People smiled and waved to them. Greg and Chris walked over to where two other blokes were building up the bonfire, it was already pretty big, but Heather could tell that the boys intended for it to get even bigger.

 Libby linked her arm through Heather's and they went over to the table, where the drinks were, alcohol and soft drink bottles were lined up according to size. Heather poured herself a Creaming Soda and waited for Libby to fill up a cup, and then they found two empty chairs under a large Oak tree, little way off from the rest of the party.

 “I like being able to observe people” Libby said into her cup.

 Heather nodded “Same”.

 Out of the corner of her eye, Heather saw a familiar face, but she couldn’t place it. It was caked in makeup and the dress she was wearing could hardly be called a dress. She must be freezing, Heather snorted. How did she know the face? A memory of long strawberry hair, freckled faced girl with a cheesy grin flashed before her mind…. _Alice_…? 
Was that really her once best buddy Alice?

 The girl let out a loud laugh and threw her head back.

 _Yes, yes that’s how she always laughed.

_ Heather stared at her; she couldn’t get her around how much the girl had changed. Her hair was now a plum colour and once upon a time, Alice would have never worn such clothing, it was one of the things that she and Heather would sneer at, just for fun. Had Heather herself changed?

 Yes, she had. She had a good work ethic, was now fit. She had a good idea of what she wanted in life… actually she valued it more than once. To herself she had hardly changed, but maybe to others she had. The girl caught Heather’s eye and stopped to stare back. Though Heather tried to look away, she couldn’t, their eyes locked for some time, then Alice grabbed the hand of the girl standing beside her and marched off, with her nose upturned as if she had smelt something rotten. Heather sighed and turned her attention to Chris who was having a good yarn with his mate Peter. Chris seemed relaxed and enjoying himself, which made her happy, he seemed to be dealing with all her problems along with her lately. He deserved to get out and have a good time.

 “Who’s hungry” Someone bellowed from the barbecue.

 Heather and Libby were the first to line up with plastic plates. Anthony, the bloke who was in charge of cooking, placed sausages on their plates, giving them both a smile. 

 “Good to see ya Heather” He said softly.

 “You to Ant” Heather replied.

 “Not as awkward as you though ‘eh” Libby grinned once out of earshot. “Nobody here dislikes you, and they are all proud of the way you seem to have handled yourself, you set yourself goals that are too high”

 “Really?” she huffed sitting back down in her chair.

 “Yes. Really” Libby smiled.


----------



## Mercy98

SOOOOOOOOO good so far!!!


----------



## Clydesdales

Maybe Libby was right, she did expect herself to be perfect yet she always seemed to fail fantastically. Maybe she should lower the peg and relax, enjoy those around her and live in the moment, instead of worrying about the future.


Heather ate the rest of her meal in silence, listening to Libby tell her about the latest school gossip. Nothing new; Alice clung off every boy, Greg was the class clown, the queens of the class were the usual queens of the class. Libby seemed very interested by it all, then she was new, in two or three months she would be rolling her eyes at them. 



Darkness soon engulfed the area, except for the backyard light, the only other lights were glow sticks from the party people. They did look pretty cool as the people danced to the music.


“Okay my crazy friends” Greg cried out. He was standing on someone’s camp chair, which was threatening to collapse.
Everybody gathered around him, a couple of people held their arms out in case he fell off.


“It is time to set this wonderful pile of sticks and paper…and sticks... a.n.d … p-p-paper” He said while staring at the pile as if he couldn’t make out what was in it. “Set it a light” He finished.


“Stand back” Chris warned from beside her. “He’s got a drum of petrel on that”


Everybody heeded Chris’s warning and stepped well away.


“You be careful now, Greg” One girl said.


Greg grinned at everyone “I put my own safety first, so never fear” He stepped down from his chair and disappeared out of view, in moments he came back carrying a bow and arrow. 

It wasn’t your usual arrow…it was a homemade wooden one, with a petrel soaked ragged on the end. Greg put the arrow in the bow, and then set the rag alight, and then he sent the arrow flying into the pile, which went up in a massive flare and a very loud bang, like an explosion.


A round of applause rose and Greg bowed down to the crowd.
Once the biggest flames had died down to a nice roaring fire, people began to dance and whoop again. Chris came over with some long sticks and a bag of Marshmallows.


“It’s is no fair dinkum bon fire unless you have marshmallows” He said jamming three onto his stick.


“Totally” Heather and Libby said in unison.


Heather bent down and picked a long strand of grass, she wrapped it around the marshmallow and used a small twig to act as a toothpick and hold it together.


“What the blazers?” Libby asked eyeing her grass-wrapped marshmallow.


“It acts like a foil…I don’t like my marshmallow burnt:” Heather grinned.


“Weird” Libby said sticking her stick into the flames.


Heather found a spot where the flames weren’t as hot and there were some coals in easy reach. She placed her stick in them and waited.


“Heard about the divorce” A voice said.


Heather turned to see Alice peering down at her.


“Oh….”


“I’m really sorry Heather” She said.


“Thanks…so am I” Heather sighed.


Alice looked at her for a moment, and then disappeared into the darkness.


Heather pulled out her marshmallow and pulled off its grassy protection, revealing a nice gloopy soft pink marshmallow. She popped it into her mouth and let it melt.


“Come dance” Libby called.


“I don…” She started. 



_Live it a little_

“I’m coming” She said pulling herself off the ground. 



Heather grooved her way over to where Libby was moving to the beat. Heather let out the breath of air that she had been holding and let herself move to the beat that was pounding out of the boom box speakers; she moved around and let her arms fly up and around her. Libby grinned and held out her hands, Heather took a hold of them, and they spun around as fast as their feet allowed them to, then as if they had rehearsed song sort of dance they broke apart and began to do some sort of chicken dance in time with each other. Heather grinned as wide as she could before her lips felt they would split; she was having an awesome time and felt right at home letting loose like this.


----------



## Clydesdales

….
Rays of warm sunlight flooded through Heather’s curtains brightened the room, Heather kicked her doona off and lay there staring up at her ceiling, this was the first sleep in she had, had since working for the Bush’s, from the position of the sun she could tell that it was nearing eight am and without guessing she knew that she was the only one in bed; Chris, Henry and Mary would be down at the stables, Chris would be taking hay up to the top paddocks, Henry would be preparing Misty for her next training session, Mary would be schooling one of her Rodeo horse and John would be in Ballarat at a sawmilling expedition with his sawmill. Heather could have laid there for another hour, but she felt bad leaving them with all the work, so she rolled out of bed and hit the floor with a thud, then she found a pair of jeans that were clean and a polo t-shirt, she changed into them and headed down to the kitchen for breakfast, on her way out the door she grabbed the jumper that Chris gave her and pulled it on. Mary had kindly left her a plate of scrambled eggs; Heather placed it in the microwave and filled up the kettle, sitting it on the stove top to boil. Last night’s bonfire had been the best thing she had done for a long time! She and Libby spent most of the night dancing, then resting and recovering, it took a lot out of them, especially Libby, and even Chris was dancing with her. They got home at something past twelve am, which meant that Chris only got three and a half hours of sleep…actually he did get more because he had curled up in a camp chair and fallen asleep in front of the warm fire at one point, and Heather had woken him up at eleven thirty.
The kettle began to whistle and steam poured from the spout, Heather shoved it off the hot plate and grabbed a mug from the shelf, she made a strong black coffee and pulled her plate of eggs from the microwave, it smelt heavenly, reminding Heather of how hungry she was. A pair of arms snaked around her waist and squeezed her tightly.


“Good morning sleepy head” Chris said smothering her in kisses. 



“Good morning” Heather said while yawning, turning around so she could put her arms around his neck. “I feel bad for sleeping in and letting you do all the work”


“You needed to sleep” He said resting his forehead against hers. “Did you enjoy last night?”


“I did, I haven’t had so much fun for a long time” She said.


“You and Libby took up the entire dance floor” He smiled.


“We did not” 



“Yup, anyone who tried to dance was either hit by a flying arm or bulldozed by to spinning idiots who were squealing in some kind of language that nobody else understood” He chuckled.


“I don’t remember any of that” Heather said.


Her memory was of lots of people dancing with them...she was sure of it.


“Imagine if you drank” Chris laughed.


“I don’t want to” Heather groaned. “The kettle is hot; do you want a coffee or tea?”


“Coffee sounds good” He said.


He gave him a kiss, and then broke away from his arms, so she could make him his drink.


----------



## Clydesdales

After breakfast Heather walked down to the outdoor arena where Henry was taking Mercy through different obstacles, poles, weaving cones, gates, tarps, and a low hanging sheet, that she had to ride through. Heather climbed up on the rails to watch. Henry had been working with Mercy more than any other horse on the place, he was always did a great job leaving no holes in their training, but this time with this horse he seemed to be making an extra effort. Mercy was very elegant and graceful with the way she moved, and held her head. She was a beautiful blood bay with one white stocking on her back left leg. Henry walked and trotted her over the poles and began to weave the cones, Mercy flicked her tail snorted with excitement, Henry brought her back to a walk and walked around the line of cones; as soon as Mercy had stopped snorting he took her to the start and walked her through the course, he did this three times then moved into a trot, Mercy threw her head up once, but Henry talked to her in soft muffled tones, Heather see his hand lightly squeeze the reins, then release the pressure as quick as he started. Mercy preformed the weaving at a trot and held her head up high as if to say “_Look what I just did_” 



“Cool her off for me Heather” Henry said walking her over to where Heather was sitting.


“Sure”


Heather slipped down from the rails and waited for Henry to dismount, and then she loosened the girth.


“Thanks” Henry nodded “Then let her out to graze in the flat beside the creek”


“Will do Henry” Heather smiled.


She took the horse’s bridle off and exchanged it for her halter that was hanging from the hitching rail. Henry leaned against the fence and watched her lead the mare in slow circles doing figure eights and squiggles in the sand.


“Have you talked to your mother yet?” He asked.


Heather started at the ground and rubbed Mercy’s face. “Nope” She said popping the P.


“You should you know”


Heather shrugged, unsure of how to answer.


“She does love you, you know that?” He asked sternly.


“Then why did she split up and wreck us?” Heather said almost snapping.


Henry crossed his arms. “I don’t know why she did that, yes, she made a mistake but so have you. Fish face is a nasty manipulative person and he lied his *** off to work his way into her heart. She still loves you and wants to make amends, at least so you are on talking terms”


“Maybe I don’t want to talk to her” Heather mumbled.


“Maybe you don’t but you need to meet in the middle Heather, at least hear her out, you owe her that much” He said before letting himself out of the arena.


“Me _owe_ her” Heather called after him.


“She saved your life Heather, if she didn’t love you she wouldn’t have come running to me, to ring the ambo. She didn’t say that Flynn was lying half dead only a few meters away from you, she was only concerned about you _Heather_. She knows that she did wrong, and is sorry, she knows she can’t go back, but she is willing to make amends” Henry said.


Before Heather could reply he hobbled away from view.


----------



## Mercy98

I love this!


----------



## Clydesdales

Okay, I know this is _very_ short, but I'm squeezing it in on my lunch break...



Heather led Mercy down to the flats and let her go; the mare raised her tail and galloped madly around letting out a massive buck, as she always did when let out to graze. Heather smiled at the sight.


“Just don’t do that with a rider” She called to the horse.


Mercy snorted as if in reply.


“Ya, I figured as much”


Heather slung the halter over her shoulder and walked back up to the stables. Henry’s conversation replayed in her head. _‘Maybe you need to meet in the middle’_. After all Anne had put her through, why should she give her the satisfaction of talking? _‘She saved your life’._ She owed her, her life… that did complicate her effort in not talking, because Henry was right, she did owe it to her.
 Heather kicked at the dirt and pulled her phone from her pocket; her fingers dialed her mum’s number and automatically drew the phone to her ear.


 “Heather?” Anne’s voice questioned.


“Mum” Heather said resting her back against an Oak tree.


“Can we talk?”


“I’m listening?” Heather sighed.


“Not over the phone…can we meet in town somewhere?” Anne asked.


“Okay, at Rambling Rose, at say two pm?” Heather mumbled unwillingly.


“I’ll be waiting.” Anne said softly. “Heather… -Heather Thanks”


“Hmm. Bye”


----------



## Clydesdales

Just as Heather hung up her phone lit up.


*Buzz…*

Am I the only one who has a sore head today? Libby.


Heather grinned at the screen; Libby must really be feeling it! It had only been a few days since she got home from hospital, and thinking about their crazy dance at the bonfire was probably not a good idea for her.


She thumbed a message back.


Other than sleeping in, I’m OK. I feel for ya.


She slid the phone into her pocket and slowly walked back up to the stable. She wasn’t looking forward to this afternoon, and was nervous about the whole ordeal to come; what would her mum have to say? What would she say to her mum? And the awkward silence at the start would be really awkward, and strange, because it was her mother, but she hardly felt like a mother. The old Anne was now a memory, and this was stranger.


Heather took a deep breath and pushed it from her mind, she wasn’t going to get worked up about it and ruin her day of cleaning horse gear. 
For the rest of the morning Heather cleaned most of the leather horse gear. At eleven am she went back up to the house to help Mary put lunch on. Roast beef was on the menu.


After washing her hands, she went to the kitchen and grabbed out a chopping board, and the potatoes. While she washed them Mary silently sliced pumpkin beside her; every now and then she would let out a deep breath of air, Heather knew that something was on her mind, and she was huffy about it, because she did the same thing when she wanted Chris to do something that he didn’t want to do.


“Mary?” She asked.


“Yes dear?”


“You want to tell me what’s on your mind?”


Mary stopped slicing the pumpkin and turned to face her.
“Heather…honey I know you are angry at your mum, but you should” She started.


Heather threw a hand in the air. “I know I know. I should talk. Henry has already told me” She snapped.


Mary looked taken aback and Heather instantly regretted snapping.


“Mary, I’m sorry. I just…oh I don’t know”


Mary wrapped her arms around her. “It’s OK sweetie”


“No it’s not” Heather said into Mary’s shoulder. “I forget that other people have feelings too”


“Darl, don’t worry”


Heather gave her a squeeze and went back to peeling potatoes. 



Lunch was quiet, Henry had his nose in the paper, John wasn’t home, and nobody spoke, just ate in silence; she was glad of silence though, she was mentally preparing herself for this arvo… but trying not to overthink it at the same time. Chris tapped her shoulder, bringing her back.


“Yes”


“You’re shredding your meat” He whispered.


“What?”


He pointed to her plate; she gazed down and giggled to herself, she had cut her slices of meat into small shreds and mashed her roast potato through it.


“Stop over thinking mate”


----------



## Clydesdales

Peoples, I am really sorry that I haven't updated, but I don't have time and I don't want to rush through and put a crappy post up, so on my lunch breaks I've been working on another post, adding it bit by bit, so I'm hoping to post it tomorrow. Sorry for those who follow this story regularly, please forgive me! Things have been All hands on deck and full steam ahead lately, especially with Harvest just around the corner.


----------



## Clydesdales

It was quarter to two, Heather stood outside Rambling Rose, her hand grasped around the bracelet that her dad had given her. She suddenly felt under-dressed in her jeans, t-shirt and unzipped hot pink hoodie.


_I’m just talking to mum_

She told herself digging her nails into the palms of her hands. She was glad that she got here early, that way she could choose the seat and order a double strength black coffee to get her through this meeting.


Heather stepped inside the shop/cafe, she stood by the door scanning the café room, looking for a quiet table for two…away from everyone else. The room was almost empty except for an elderly couple enjoying a cup of tea and a lady who was absorbed in the newspaper; there was a table for two in front of the shop window, it would give her something to look at during the awkward silence, but people from the outside could also see her… now that would spread rumours! She settled for a table for three in a quiet corner, she removed the third chair and plonked herself down. A cheerful looking waiter came over with a notepad.


“Can I take your order sweetie?” She asked.


_Yeah…a cup of your happiness_

“Double strength black coffee and a chicken pie please” She smiled.


“Sure” the waitress smiled, jotting it down on her notepad.


…….


Fifteen dragged on for what seemed like a century, Heather blocked out any ideas of how the conversation would go; the light jingle of the bell as if opened sent a shiver down her spine, Anne stood in the entrance gazing at her, she was dressed pretty much the same as Heather, jeans and a jumper, nothing fancy, or really out there like her usual bright pants and stripped top.


Heather gave her a small wave and stared at her coffee. Anne strode over and sat down across from her, she placed both hands flat out on the table in front of her and gazed at Heather, her lips drew a thin line, as they always did when she was thinking about something.


The same cheerful waitress trotted over and asked for Anne’s order.


“A cup of your happiness” Anne said flatly.


Heather sat bolt upright…. They were her own thoughts exactly, though she would never of had the nerve to say it out loud.


 “Umm... Excuse me” The waitress said taken aback by Anne’s remark.


“I’m sorry sweetie, extra strong black coffee and a coffee scroll for now” She said.


The waitress jotted that down and cast them both a sideways glance before 

disappearing behind the counter.


“That will have traveled back to the kitchen ya know?” Heather said half smiling.


Anne rolled her eyes. “It will give them something to gossip about”


“That’s true”


There was an awkward silence, both looked each other dead in the eye, Heather didn’t want to be the first to speak…but she knew that her mother was as stubborn as a mule and would hold up the silence until Heather eventually spoke.


“Well… you wanted to talk” Heather finally said.


“I’m really sorry honey, and I know that I was wrong…well stupid. I caused you and your father a lot of pain and I don’t expect you to be all sorry and make up with me, but I love you and once your dad left Flin changed, he turned nasty, cut the phone line, and smashed my phone and the computers… I-I-I wasn’t even allowed out of the house, because he knew I’d go to the police. He had been growing weed on the hill opposite the Bush’s and was using the Bush’s creek as a water source, to create a fake story and throw you off the sent he put illegal traps on the place…he was joking about dear old Sailor being trapped in one. When you appeared at the house to get the dog blanket I tried to escape while you were in your room, but he hit me, and threatened to harm you if I moved, so for your sake I had to play along with his game… I’m terribly sorry Heather.” Anne said. Her eyes welled with tears and her voice cracked.


Heather gritted her teeth… _this was not how it was supposed to be… _
“Sailor was trapped, and is now dead” She said sulkily.


“Oh, oh darling I’m so sorry”


The waitress placed Anne’s order in front of her and then left without speaking.


“What’s with the extra cup?” Heather asked.


Anne peered in and burst into tearful giggles. 

“A cup of happiness” Anne said.


Heather peered into the cup; she saw that the waitress had drawn a smiley face in the bottom of it.


Heather cracked a smile, a smile that soon turned to a sob. Why had she been so awful to her mum?


Anne got up and wrapped her arms around Heather’s shoulders. “I love you more than anything Heather”


“I know mum, and I love you too”


----------



## Mercy98

^super great reunion!


----------



## Clydesdales

Thanks!


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather stood beside Skinner in his stall, she held her phone to her ear and listened to it ring.


She was calling her dad, she hadn’t heard from him for a while, and she wanted to tell him that everything between her and mum was good. She also wanted to tell him that she was moving back with her. Heather wasn’t sure how he would feel about it; she also wanted to ask him to stay around, and not go to Queensland, that was too far away.


“Hello” Pete’s voice said.


“Hey dad it’s me”


“Hey me, how are you going me?” He laughed.


“I talked to mum” Heather said biting her lip.


“Oh… and?” He said quietly.


“Well, we’ve sorted things out. She is sorry and Flin was abusing her, he held her a prisoner…basically as soon as you left” She said running her fingers through Skinner’s mane.


“I heard” He said flatly.


“Dad… dad I’m going to move back in with her… and I don’t want you to go to QLD, that’s too far away. Couldn’t you stay around locally so I can see you regularly?” She asked in a rush.


Heather hated doing things like this, and always got straight to the point, that way it ended quicker.


“Honey, you can move back if you want, I’m glad that you’ve cleared things up, but I’m still going to QLD. You can come up whenever you like, holidays whatever. I’ll be coming back to Rob’s for Christmas and Easter” He said.


From his tone of voice, Heather knew that no matter what she did, she wouldn’t be able to change his mind. 



“Okay” Heather said stubbornly “Love ya”


“I love you to sweetie”


Heather ended the call and leaned into Skinner’s neck. 
At least he didn’t seem to mind her moving back in.


Heather walked up to the house and went to her room; she shoved her clothes back into her duffle bag and carried it out to the hallway. It would be weird the first couple of days, she hadn’t gotten so used to being here and felt a part of the family. Home was here. Going back home with just her mum would be very strange, she knew that it would take a long while before it felt normal, and that she would be expecting to hear her dad’s laughter or the sound of his sawmill down the back of the property.
Anne came through the front door with a big smile on her face.
“Hey sweetie”


“Hey mum”


Heather held back her laughter; her mum was back to her old self… hot pink leggings with a white top that had black swirls running down it… her mum had no dress sense whatsoever and Heather decided that she should probably help her go through her wardrobe sometime in the near future.


“Ready?” Anne asked.


“Yep” Heather smiled. “I’ll just get Lady”


“She’s already in the Ute”


“Okay, then I’ll go say goodbye to Chris” Heather said.


“We are only going home…you will see him tomorrow” Anne said.


“I know I know”


Heather took her bag to the Ute and tossed it in the back, and then she headed down to the stable to find Chris. She met him half way there.


“I’m off home” she said.


“All packed?” He asked.


“Yep”


They stood in silence for a couple of minutes, he was watching her eyes, and Heather was holding back tears, she didn’t know why she felt like crying.


“Are you OK?” He asked giving her a hug.


“It’s going to be so weird” She gasped.


“It will for a while, but you’ll get used to it darl’n” He said stroking her hair “Just give it time”


“I’ve gotten used to being with you all day too” She said trying to laugh, but it turned into a sob.


“Don’t cry” He half laughed pulling her close and hugging her tightly. “You’re a big sook” He teased.


“I know” She said through tears. “I love you”


“I love you more”


“Mucha, more?”


“Nup, mucha, mucha, mucha more” He said steering her towards the house. 



Heather breathed in his aroma, she didn’t know that she could love someone so much; though she didn’t like to admit it, she loved Chris more than either of her parents, some days she thought that her heart might explode with love, he was the first thing she thought of in the morning and the last at night, not including about ten million times during the day. The best part was that, she knew that he felt the same about her; she didn’t doubt that for a minute, he was the sweetest bloke ever. Heather knew that she could get annoying and that sometimes he wouldn’t understand her, but he loved every bit of her, her lows and wows.


----------



## Mercy98

I love this story....


----------



## Clydesdales

….




Anne parked the Ute outside the front gate; they sat and stared at the house in silence for a minute, Heather felt cold, the butterflies in her stomach were going crazy.


_Let them go_

She thought to herself.


The house looked much the same, except the usually neat lawn was very over grown.


“Honey, can we renovate the entire house?” Anne asked breaking the silence.


“A fresh beginning?” Heather asked turning to face her mum.


Anne nodded. “Yeah, a fresh beginning” She repeated.


Heather nodded. “So long as I get a say in paint colours…and re-do your wardrobe” Heather giggled.


Anne looked down at her outfit “And just tell me, what is wrong with my swirls?” She said in a mock hurt tone.


“A lot…but a pair of jeans would fix that” Heather said.


“Okay, agreed” Anne said. “So long as I can choose the paint for my office”


“Oh no!” Heather groaned.


“Oh yes!” Anne said rubbing her hands together.


Anne climbed out, grabbed Heather’s bag and lead the way inside.


A thick silence filled each room, all the pictures had been removed, and everything had been painted a crisp white undercoat. Flin had turned the once cosy home into a cold empty lifeless prison. Heather made herself walk into every room, she thought of how she would decorate each one. The last room was hers, Heather had locked it last time she was here, and she hoped that it had remained locked. She fished the key out from under the soft brown foot mat and slid it into the keyhole; as she turned it she heard it click over and the door pushed open, revealing her room just as she left it. Heather run over and dived onto her bed, as she always did, she scooped all her cushions into her arms and squeezed the living daylights out of them, she didn’t know why, but she didn’t care.


_Home. Home. Home_.


She told herself, as if to make a mental note of it. 



“Do you want a cuppa?” Anne’s voice echoed from the kitchen.


“Love one, thanks” Heather hollered back.


She smiled to herself imagining her dad yelling at the both of them for yelling in the house.


She surprised herself, she didn’t think that she could think about her dad without crying or tensing up, but that was just a natural thought, and she smiled about it…maybe it would be easier then she thought. Yes. It would, she had to tell herself that it would, that way her brain would think so, and she couldn’t let it get her down. Heather made her way down to the kitchen where Anne was setting their cuppa’s on the table, spread across the table were interior and exterior house design magazines.


“Might as-well get straight to business” Anne said giving her a big smile.


“Let’s start with the kitchen, since it’s the most used, we’ll get it done first, and then go to the lounge” Heather said sliding onto a seat and grabbing a magazine to scan through.


“Whatever you say Captain” Anne said.


They poured over different tones of creams and yellows to go with the white timber cupboards and benches. Anne liked the bright sunflower yellow whereas, Heather liked the softer butter creamy yellow. In the end they decided on a creamy yellow. Anne jotted down the code in her note pad. The lounge room was easy to decide, they both went for a soft olive green, and light brown polished floorboards. Heather let her mum go crazy when it came to Anne’s office; the colour was as bad as Heather could have guessed; her mum wanted a bright indigo blue, and she wanted it sponged… Heather just shook her head in dismay. 



“I want it to be quirky” Anne had said while flipping through the magazine.


Quirky was a nice way of putting… weird… Her mum was also looking at _quirky _furniture to go with it.


Heather went for a white bathroom; she hated the shade of pink that it was. It was icky.


 “Okay, last one is the hallway” Anne said two hours later.


“Let’s do dark oak timber to shoulder or waist height, then to white up the top” Heather said “Oh and cream tiles” She clapped her hands together like an excited child. That was her dream hallway.


“And, and we will print out canvas prints for each room” Anne said.


“I like it”


Anne closed her note pad and got up to stretch, we’ll go into town first thing tomorrow, for paint…and I’ll organize people to do the floorboards” She said.


“Then we are going to target, so I can buy you a new wardrobe” Heather reminded her.


“That too”


----------



## Clydesdales

“B-o-r-i-n-g” Anne’s muffled voice said from the change room.
 
Heather swallowed her groan; her mum had said that about, _every, _outfit that Heather had brought her to try on. Heather had so far gone for some casual, plain jeans and tops. Anne had turned her nose up at most of them, but still put them in the buy basket.
 
“Just come out” Heather said.
 
Anne pushed the change room door open, and stepped out, her shoulders hunched over in a sloppy manner, giving Heather an unimpressed scowl. Heather rolled her eyes; there was nothing wrong with boot cut jeans and a red polka dot t-shirt.
 
“Can’t you find something with more swirls and life?” Anne asked.
 
“Okay, okay. Get back in the change room, I’ll be back” Heather said agreeing.
 
Heather left her mum and went to find something with a little more _life _to it. She had an idea of what she was looking for, some tie-dye tops, and coloured jeans…but not to wear together, she’d have to make a point of that. She found three brightly coloured tie-dye shirts, and then she grabbed a pair of blue, pink, and green jeans, not Heather’s taste, but it did look okay on other people, so her mum got lucky.
 
“Try these” Heather said tossing the tops in, she kept hold of the jeans, so her mum didn’t put them on together.
 
“Oh. Sweetie, they are full of life” Anne exclaimed her voice muffled.
 
Heather didn’t have to wait long, her mother burst through the door doing an Egyptian/Emu styled walk holding her arms up.
 
“Scrap the walk, but, yes, with the boot cut jeans” Heather giggled.
 
“Now we are getting somewhere” Anne said grinning. She pulled the bottom of the top down, so she could get a better look at the swirls and colours that were splashed about the shirt.
 
“Okay, now I’ve got some jeans, but you can only have them on one condition” Heather said holding up the pink pair. Ann’s eyes danced when she saw them. “You do not wear them with tie-dye tops, and, and, don’t wear the pink ones in public”
 
“That’s two conditions” Anne retorted.
 
“Okay, two conditions, or I’ll put them back” 
 
Anne threw a hand in the air, okay, on those two conditions…party pooper” 
 
Heather passed her the jeans; each pair had that _life _to them, but Heather was glad that it was her mum who was wearing them and not herself. After Anne raved about the jeans, Heather found some brightly coloured and patterned maxi dresses for the both of them. 
 

Heather brought a pale blue zigzagged one, while her mum went for the purple, orange, blue, yellow and green bizarrely patterned dress; it was a nice dress, but Heather liked to keep things simple. Once everything was paid for, they lugged the bags to the Ute and tossed them in the back with the tins of paint, Heather was certain that that had more than enough, but Anne insisted on getting three tins for each room. _
'I can’t be bothered coming back in if we run out'_ is what Anne had kept telling her. Heather let her do it her own way. They drove around to Aggy’s furniture and picked out some nice wall decorations, Heather brought laminating sheets, ribbons, and fake paper frames; she wanted to do a mural on her ceiling with all the photos of the family. Anne was quiet when she told her about it, but didn’t stop her, Heather didn’t say anything either, she didn’t want to make the situation awkward, but she also wanted to be able to talk about her dad and remain calm and not feel uneasy. Her mum understood and agreed, but Heather saw her wince every time she mentioned his name. Heather reached out and laid her hand on her mum’s shoulder, didn’t say anything, just gave her a pat like motion.​


----------



## Clydesdales

sorry for no update, it's coming...slowly. I have to re-write the next bit, it wasn't good enough to put up and drolled on about nothing much at all. So I'm working on another one.


----------



## Clydesdales

Update coming very soon, I've been working on it as much as I can. Life has suddenly become 10 to 13 hour work days and not much spare time. I'm very sorry for the delay!! Please don't kill me!!


----------



## Clydesdales

The sound of a hammer banging furiously at the wall from Anne’s office filled the house.


“You know, I think we should have done it higher up” Anne yelled over the thuds.


Heather sat cross legged on her mum’s desk and tilted her head to one side “Nah, I think it’s fine. If it were any higher, the sun would put a glare on it”


They were hanging up a chart of the world clocks, it was a massive chart, with very large writing, but Anne could sit at the desk and read it without a worry, which was all that mattered in Anne’s eyes.


“Yeah, your right” Anne agreed.


Heather looked around the crazy room. Anne had decided to paint it lilac at the last minute, but the furniture was quirky. The desk that Heather was sitting on, had a timber top, with curved steel legs… a home design by a friend… the office seat was a normal office chair, but had a rainbow coloured fuzzy rug thrown over it, beside the window was a long backless couch, that had black swirls all over it, the tall lamp by the door was curved, with a domed lampshade. The lamp on the desk was steel like material, and the lampshade rotated. Anne had quirky desk items to hold paper and pens. A statue of a fish with its mouth wide open held her pens. 



Heather held back a yawn and closed her eyes while her mum banged the chart into the wall. She could hardly believe that it had been six weeks since moving back in. With the help of the Bush’s the kitchen was complete, the bathroom was almost finished and all the painting in each room had been done. All that was really left was the floor boards and the bathroom needed tiles; the stainless steel bench for the laundry had arrived that morning. Heather was getting about four hours of sleep at night if she were lucky, but she was up at three-thirty for work, and up until ten or eleven at night doing the pictures on her ceiling, she had almost finished it, just one quarter left to go; the memories that were plastered on her ceiling went as far back as her third birthday. She had gotten a bit of a shock and she pulled out all her shoe boxes of photo prints, she had no clue that she had so many! She was glad though, because it had saved her over fifty dollars.


“Any one home” Chris’s voice hollered from the front door.


“Come in” Anne hollered back.


Heather slipped off the desk and ran up the hallway to meet him. 



“Hey matey, how’s the office coming?” He asked putting his arm around her shoulder.


“Quirky” Heather laughed” “Quirky, but it’s exactly how she wants it”


“I can imagine” He smiled.


“I can hear you picking on my tastes” Anne called.


“We weren’t picking on them” Heather yelled back.


“Tut, tut” 



“I got the afternoon off and thought I’d hang out with you for a while” He said.


“I suppose I can spare her” Anne said sarcastically.


“I was just about to ask you” Chris shaking his head.


“Sure, sure” Anne said stepping out of the office “Of course you were”


“I was!” Chris said throwing his hands up in mock despair.


Anne shook her head and disappeared back into the office, and soon the banging of the hammer once again filled the house. 



“Want to go for a walk?” He asked.


“Sure” Heather replied. “I’ll just get my jumper”


Just one week of winter left, Heather couldn’t wait for spring! Not only was it her favourite month, but her birthday was in two weeks, she couldn’t wait, her seventeenth, how awesome it would be! She was hoping to get her hair layered, or maybe she could get a boom box?


----------



## Clydesdales

That cut half of it off, but I'm too tired to fix it right now.


----------



## Mercy98

Love this!


----------



## Clydesdales

I was almost ready to post the next part up, but things here just went crazy. Monday was two family members in a hospital, one was there for results and the other was in a serious accident and may need an operation, so I haven't had a chance to finish it! Plus harvest it finally underway after a couple of hiccups, so yeah, I've got my handful at the minute, running the house, schooling two of my younger siblings and keeping the the youngest two occupied and thoughts off the family member who's in hospital as-well as farm work and study!!


----------



## Clydesdales

“Where should we walk to?” She asked.


“Let’s just see where our feet take us” Chris said turning toward the lane that leads down to Chester’s old paddock.


They walked down the lane and past the old, empty horse paddock. Heather hadn’t been down to the paddock since the night she had run away with Chester. The grass was long, and his old rope halter was still hanging on the gate. Heather glanced at it as they passed, she could still see the remains of some chestnut hair stuck to parts of the rope.
Chris saw her glance at the halter and stopped in his tracks, he stared at the paddock thoughtfully.


“What are you thinking?” She asked.


“That paddock is wasting away” He mused.


“I don’t want another horse Chris” She said bluntly before he could he could ask.


“Maybe you don’t…but I was thinking more of leasing the paddock out” He said.


“Huh…oh…” She hadn’t expected him to say that, nor had she considered. “I don’t want strangers here”


“Hettie, why don’t you give owning a horse another go?” Chris asked. “You won’t make the mistake you made last time, you know that you don’t want a green horse, but you don’t want an old plodder either… the next level up from Skinner is what you’re looking for”


“Skinner is a great horse” She started.


“Yeah, for a hack around the paddock” Chris snorted “He is a great horse, especially to build confidence and wind down for a bit, but you’re ready to move on. Dolly is more your level now, that sort of horse”


“Chris…I..”


“Just think on it” He said.

Heather worked hard for the next week, half days at Chris’s and half days at the house, she wanted the house finished for her birthday, which was in two weeks. The renovating was just about finished now; Heather spent her time cleaning up the aftermath that was left from everything. The thoughts of getting another horse was always in her mind, it chewed every other thought she tried to think about, she found herself looking out at Chester’s old paddock imagining another equine grazing in there. Maybe she should? So long as she didn’t promise it anything!!


“Can you pass me that tape measure?” A rough voice said breaking her thoughts.


“Sure” Heather said picking it up and passing it to the bloke who had asked. 



“You ride do you?” He asked.


“How’d you know?”


“You attire” He smiled.


Heather glanced down and giggled… of course he could tell, she was wearing jodhpurs, riding boots, and a polo that said “Bush’s re-educating and breaking for equines”


“Yeah, I used to ride” He continued “I gave up five years ago”


“Why?” Heather asked eagerly.


“A fire broke out while I was away, and my horses were trapped in their paddock….” He trailed off for a minute “I got back and their paddock was up in flames, all three of them saw me and were desperately trying to go through the panelled fence and screaming out in fear… I couldn’t save them and for that I’ll never forgive myself, and so I gave up”


Heather swallowed the lump that was in her throat.


“It wasn’t your fault…you should give it another go” She started. “I practically killed my horse…but I didn’t give up riding…then just recently I promised a little pony that I’s save his life and he dead too” She gave him a brief description of Chester and his short life here, then she told him about Sailor. “I don’t own a horse anymore, but I still keep them as part of my life. To move forward you need to climb back in the saddle”


“And your talking” He exclaimed.


“What?”


“You telling me to move forward I need to ride…well if you don’t mind, you need to own another horse to move forward” He said bluntly.


“Huh?”


“You heard”


Heather took a step back and closed her mouth, which was wide open. He was talking sense, but she didn’t want to see it as sense. How would he know if she should own another horse? And since when was it a strangers place to tell her so? But then she did just tell him to get back in the saddle.. Heather blew through her nose and chewed her bottom lip.
“I should keep working” She muttered brushing past the man.


“Give it a try” He said.


“Ah, okay, so long as you do the same”


He nodded in response giving her a quick smile before heading out of the room.
Heather stared after him and thought about what he had said, she than without giving it a thought, pulled out her phone and thumbed a message to Chris.


‘Yeah, I reckon I’ll give another horse a try sometime’


As soon as she hit send button she regretted it, it was a kill me now moment, she wanted to have a proper think about it before telling someone, now Chris wouldn’t leave the subject…she just knew it.


‘I’m glad you are giving it ago’


It surprised her; she thought he’d be crazy with excitement. Maybe he didn’t want to overwhelm her; she shoved her phone deep into her Jodhpur pocket and finished polishing the windowsill. 





It's not much, but it will give you something to read


----------



## Mercy98

SO sorry about all that's going on in your family!


----------



## Clydesdales

....


Later on that evening after the tradies had packed up and gone home, Heather and her mum were seated on the veranda looking out toward the paddock, admiring the golden haze that the setting sun threw over it. Heather sipped at her cup of tea and swished it around her mouth thoughtfully; her eyes rested on the horse paddock, maybe one day another horse would be grazing in there? Or maybe it shall just remain as a memory of Chester? Her mind wouldn’t picture another horse…only that chestnut Arabian that changed her life forever.



“I keep expecting to see a horse grazing out there” Anne sighed.



Heather gave her a sideways look, why was everyone suddenly talking about another horse in that bloody paddock?



“Have you ever thought of getting another one?” Anne asked.



“Sorta, but it was just a random thought” She mused.



Anne nodded, but didn’t push the subject any further; Heather stared back into the paddock and took another sip from her tea. It was kind of strange that suddenly the topic of the day was her owning another horse, why, and was it all linked… maybe Chris set up that tradie just to talk her into getting another horse… no, no he wouldn’t do such a thing, he said what he thought straight out and never pushed her into things. It would be nice to see another horse out there, and it would be nice to go out early in the mornings to feed it, groom it, play with it and bond with it… oh and ride it. A image of Chris on Daisy and herself on a brown horse walking toward the evening sun, laughing, flashed before her mind…it was a nice thought, yeah a horse would be nice.​


----------



## Clydesdales

…..
The eight o’clock sun streamed into the outdoor arena, where Heather was riding Mercy over low cross- jumps. Mercy neatly hopped over each one, Heather didn’t have to do much to get her over them, at the start Mercy wasn’t keen on jumping in a straight line, and preferred to try run out between each jump, but after instruction from Henry, they were now gracefully flowing over them, Mercy could easily take on something higher, but Heather had only just started jumping over the low cross-jumps, she still didn’t think she was ready to start, but Henry didn’t seem to agree with her.


“Much better” Henry’s voice echoed from across the yard out of view.


Heather smiled to herself, he didn’t miss a beat that man! She gave Mercy her head and walked her around to cool her off. She hadn’t seen Chris all morning, she had asked Henry but he always seemed to not hear, or he asked her to do something, which wasn’t unusual, but Chris wasn’t even answering his phone. Heather walked Mercy for ten minutes, soaking up the warm sun, it looked like her birthday would have nice weather, but that could change, because they were talking about a wet spring…


“Heather, put that mare away and muck out stalls 7 and 3 please…stall 7 needs extra bedding a rescue mare is coming at nine am, she is a bit wild and I want a nice deep bed for her” Henry called.


Heather slipped off and led Mercy to the wash bays, dumping her tack to the side she rinsed the mare off and dried off what she could with a towel, then she spent some time grooming her until her coat shone brightly, showing off her coat.


Once the mare was put out to graze she picked up the wheel barrow and pitch forks from outside the tack room and mucked out the two stalls, making sure stall seven had a nice deep bedding of wood shavings and straw on top. At five to nine a horse transport truck pulled up outside the stable, a thin tall man jumped down from the cab holding a clipboard.


Nobody came to greet him, so Heather put the wheelbarrow back and strolled out to meet him herself.


“G’day, I’m Heather, can I give you hand” She asked.


He looked her up and down, “I’m dropping off a mare, but she’s a wild thing, we might need another hand to get her unloaded. 



She knew that he doubted that she could handle the mare, and he was probably right, but she had brains to work out a simple plan.


“That’s fine, if I can’t unload her, just reverse into the outdoor arena and we’ll let her loose in there, until the others get back” She said smartly, but casually as if she did this every day.


He grinned, knowing that she had played her card well.
“We’ll give her ago ‘ey, just sign here and I’ll lower the ramp” He smiled.


Heather signed the paper and joined him at the back of the truck. It was dark inside, but she could make out an Appaloosa mare closest to the exit, the mare pinned her ears back and began kicking at the side of the float.


“Easy girl” Heather cooed stepping inside. She slowly walked up beside the mares head; the mare snorted and suddenly froze. Heather clipped a lead onto her halter and managed to back her off the ramp without the mare flinching, but as soon as the mare was out she began to rear and scream out in terror, the bloke who had so far been keeping his distance, ran in and helped her keep a hold of the lead. They let her fight them until she realised that they weren’t reacting to her antics, than she calmed down a bit. It took them ten minutes, but they finally got her into the outdoor arena, once the lead was unclipped the mare took off, bucking and rearing, she slammed up against the rails and almost fell down while spinning in a crazy circle.


“Where is she from?” Heather asked.


“Don’t know where she was from, I just picked her up from some bloke who said something about her being from a valley somewhere” The bloke said.


“Dalpura” Heather said watching the mare snort with fear and stand as far away as he could from them.


“What…!” The bloke said giving her a sideways glance.


“It means quiet and peaceful” heather told him.


“You’re joking right?” He asked 



“Give her time” 



“If you ask me she should be called Calamity” He said with a smart tone of voice.


“She isn’t a disaster or a great misfortune” Heather said smiling at him. Once again she played her card well, from the look on her face she knew that he wasn’t expecting her to know what the word meant.


“I’ll leave you with her” He grinned.


“Bye”​


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather left ‘Dalpura’ in the arena to settle into her new surroundings. She went to the tack room and got grabbed some cones, after carting them to the indoor arena she checked the list to see which horse Henry wanted ready and waiting. A horse named ‘Cloud’ was on the list, Heather hadn’t heard of the name, and didn’t think that she fed a horse by that name this-morning…maybe it just arrived while she was riding Mercy? 

Heather went to the stall number that was on the list and found a tall steel grey gelding with a massive head standing in the corner chewing on his hay net. There was something about this horse that she fell in love with immediately, but she couldn’t put her finger on it.


 “Hey Cloud” she cooed reaching out her hand.


Cloud blew on her hand and then walked to the stall door, gently nuzzling her pockets. Heather rubbed his ears and neatened up his forelock.


“Aren’t you charming” She said.


Slipping the halter on and snapping on the lead, she led him to the cross ties to groom him. Cloud stood patiently while she brushed his coat, he occasionally nibbled at her shirt, and once he picked up the brush that was closest and tried to run it down his own leg. Heather laughed at the sight. Once the saddle was on she took him to the indoor arena and began to warm him up for Henry. Instantly she felt like she was part of his long stride, after walking for a while, she got him to trot, his pace matched her perfectly, without her having to adjust her posting or ask him to speed it up. Cloud was alert and had one ear listening to her soft voice the entire time. He seemed to be eager for her next command. The sudden urge to canter was getting the better of her, normally she just walked and trotted to warm them up, but she just wanted to feel his canter beneath her, she barley had to give the command and Cloud moved into a steady canter, his hooves thudded into the arena sand, and his mane lifted off his neck ever so slightly. No pulling, no lazy feet, no need to slow him up, he just went steadily but not as if he did it all his life like a school pony, but as if he was happy to please her, and as if he felt the freedom in it as she did. Heather slowed him to a walk and let him have his head; a smile spread across her face, one that nobody would be able to wipe off.


 “That was amazing” Libby’s voice echoed from the entrance.


 Heather walked Cloud over to her and nodded “It felt more than amazing”


 “He’s lovely, what breed…looks like he’s a tb cross”


 “I don’t know, I only met him before” Heather replied.


 Libby reached out to pat his face “He’s a looker anyway!”


----------



## Clydesdales

“What’s he here for?” 


“I have no idea, he seems fine to me” Heather said scratching his neck.


“He’s just boarding, until his owner can pick him up” Henry said appearing beside Libby. “He’s a Irish Sport horse cross Thoroughbred, and is nine years old. His back ground is, a horse who loves hacking and is very well schooled, he’s done natural horsemanship”


Libby grinned at Heather, which Heather returned with a knowing look.


“The walls have ears around here” Heather chuckled.


“I’m just observant” Henry said in his defense.


“Yeah…with elephant ears” Libby giggled.


“Off with ya” Henry said shooing them off.


Heather slipped off Cloud and took off giggling with Libby.


“Do you want to come to my place for lunch?” Heather asked.


“Yes” 


Heather made sure that her jobs were done and then headed in direction of home. Now that is was Spring, the walk home was absolutely beautiful, the plum trees, apple trees, and wattle trees that were on the road side were all in full bloom. The bright yellows, pinks and whites, just made the day brighter, in the green grass were wild flowers of all sorts. Libby bent down and picked a dark purple flower and put it in Heather's hair, Heather placed a pink plum blossom in Libby’s brown hair and gave her a hug. It reminded her of a scene out of _Anne of Green Gables_, when Dianna put a wild flower into Anne’s hair down by the stream. Heather had always wanted a friend like Dianna and now she had one!!


“Are you excited?’ Libby asked linking her arm through Heather's.


“About?”


“Your birthday”


“Oh, of course, ha-ha. Yes, it’s two days away” Heather said grinning.


“I can’t wait to give you your present” Libby squealed. “I brought it on Tuesday and I was so excited that I almost gave it to you, but I managed to get a grip on myself”


“Is it big?” Heather questioned.


“Not massive”


“Small?”


“Sorta”


“Soft or hard?” 



“Both” Libby smiled.


“What is it?”


“That would be telling wouldn’t it?”


Heather playfully swatted her shoulder.


….


“Wow, this place looks amazing” Libby said when Heather opened the front door. “The make overs are stunning”


Anne had cleaned and polished the place up, and now you couldn’t tell that the renovation had taken place. 


Heather and Libby washed up and then made some cold roast sandwiches, than they sat on the veranda enjoying the warm sun.


----------



## Clydesdales

I'm really sorry for not updating, I feel really bad, but I'm really sick, I mean really sick. I can't eat anything, I'm lucky if I can eat a couple of spoons of yoghurt.

I haven't even been working on the next update, I'm really sorry, but I don't have the energy to do it. I'll try work on it for about 15 minutes at a time.


----------



## Twalker

Clydesdales said:


> I'm really sorry for not updating, I feel really bad, but I'm really sick, I mean really sick. I can't eat anything, I'm lucky if I can eat a couple of spoons of yoghurt.
> 
> I haven't even been working on the next update, I'm really sorry, but I don't have the energy to do it. I'll try work on it for about 15 minutes at a time.


Get better soon. I love this story.


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather pulled her hair into a pony tail and gave her reflection a once over; she was wearing a pair of dark blue boot cut jeans and a sloppy joe grey jumper. She quickly applied some mascara and lightly stepped out of the room and down the hall to the kitchen where Libby and the Bush's were waiting.

"It's about time" Anne said handing her a small gift bag.

"Thanks mum" Heather said placing a kiss on her cheek. Heather placed the bag on the table.

"Happy Birthday Hettie" Chris said giving her a hug.

After a chorus of hello's from everyone they sat down to a hearty lunch of cold cut sandwiches and a pot of tea. Heather couldn't help but notice the looks they kept giving each other, they kept giving these knowing looks..except for Henry he just kept on checking his watch....something was up.

"Let's go for a walk" Libby said while Anne and Mary cleared up and did the dishes. 

Chris wrapped an arm around her waist as they walked outside and down the drive. Libby walked backwards a few strides ahead of them. "Got any idea of what your present is?" She asked.

"Nope" Heather said popping the 'p'. She really didn't have an idea!

Chris pulled out a small box from his pocket. "Here's mine" He said.

Heather slowly opened it and smiled like an idiot when she saw a little Whinny the Pooh and honey pot charm on a silver chain, with the words 'Sweet as honey' inscribed on the honey pot. "Thank-you. It's gorgeous"

"Your welcome" Chris said stopping to put it on for her.

"Libby, now it's your turn" Heather said playfully holding out a demanding hand.

Libby slipped her hand into her pocket and pulled out a ziplock bag. To Heather's astonishment there was a ball of horse dung in it.

"I'm just kidding" Libby said quickly tossing contents on the side of the road.

Chris let out a holler of laughter pulling Heather closer.

Heather kicked up a bit of dirt toward Libby, who quickly darted out of reach.

"Nah here" Libby said passing her a brown paper package.

Heather cautiously opened it expecting to find something disgusting. A pair of black riding gloves fell into her hand, the smell of them was just wonderful.

"thank you Libby" Heather said blowing her friend a kiss.

"Caught it" Libby said grabbing up at the air and pressing her hand to her heart.

"Let's go toward the back of your property, than head back up through the paddocks" Libby suggested.

"Yeah okay. I'm looking forward to the cake" Heather agreed.


----------



## Clydesdales

Heather reached out and linked arms with Libby as they walked toward the back of her property. The warm sun against their backs and a slight breeze gently blowing into their faces. Perfect weather. 

“How’s that abused mare going?” Libby asked.

“Pretty good. She’s settling in” Chris answered.

“I was able to pet her neck today while she was eating” Heather said smiling at the memory of the nervous mare as Heather gently stroked her soft spotted neck.

“That’s good for only a couple of days” Libby smiled. “Once I’m able to ride again do you reckon I could help you out with her?”

“Of course you can” Both Chris and Heather replied.

They climbed the fence into the back paddock and walked arm in arm up past the dam where they once swam Chester on the lead, Heather grimaced at the memory and squeezed Chris’s hand a little tighter.

“Race you all” Libby squealed taking off.

Chris and Heather raced after her, laughing and yelling out to each other. Once they got to Chester’s old paddock Libby stopped and picked up the halter that was hanging on the gate.

“This will get ruined lying out in the weather” She said slinging it over her shoulder.

“Oh well” Heather shrugged.

“What do you mean oh-well?” Libby asked.

“That was Chester’s..and…”

“And what? Heather it’s time you pushed through this” Libby almost snapped.

“Libby” Chris said holding a hand up to silence her.

Libby brushed his hand aside “No Chris, it’s time she stood up to herself, she’s becoming her own worst enemy”

“Libby that’s enough” Chris almost shouted.

Heather stared at the ground and kicked at the grass underfoot. She wasn’t sure how to react, she hadn’t seen this coming, but she knew that there was truth to what Libby said.

“I will in my own sweet time” She said in a hiss.

Libby spun on her heel and walked a couple of horse lengths ahead of them.

“She’s right” Heather whispered.

“Don’t dwell on it, take what you can from it and forget about it” Chris said giving her a hug.

“Okay”


----------



## Mercy98

This is awesome!!


----------



## Horsnaround64

I had not been on in awhile. Glad your feeling better. Love the story


----------



## Clydesdales

Libby was right, she should have got over this by now, but she was too scared, too scared that history would repeat itself; Sailor was bad enough reminder.
 
“Your right” She said without thinking.


Libby came to a halt and slowly turned around; one finger cautiously twirled a strand of hair, she stood in front of Heather and took her by the hands.
 
“You mean that?” She asked “You would own another horse?”


Heather nodded “Yeah, I guess I could give it ago”


Chris kissed her cheek and left her with Libby.
 
 
“I’m glad you said that” Libby said, “I thought that maybe we made a mistake”


Heather gave her a sideways look. “Made…a mistake?” She asked.


A sudden warm breeze blew down her neck, and then something soft nosed her head. Heather turned around ever so slowly and stood face to face with Cloud. Heather gasped, her hand automatically began to stroke his long face, and a grin spread across her face. “Hello Cloud” She whispered.


“Happy birthday” Libby and Chris sang out.


“I love you two” Heather said giving each of them a hug. 



“You even test rode him in the arena” Libby said with a massive grin.


“Very well planned” Heather smiled. “Best birthday present ever”




………….

Two days later Heather lay across Cloud’s back bareback while he grazed in the paddock. It was the nicest feeling to wake up and see a horse out in the paddock each morning, even Anne came down to see him during the day. Cloud was the biggest smooch ever, and loved to snuggle his head in her chest, he gave her big sloppy horse kisses too, which she wasn’t the biggest fan of, but didn’t stop him. Lady her dog got along well too, unlike Chester who hated her, Cloud let her run between his legs without taking too much notice, Heather had even rode with Lady in her arms.




“Hello stranger” Chris said from the fence.


“Heather slipped off and walked over, with Cloud close behind. “Hello” She said 

giving him a kiss.


“Chilling out?”


“Yeah, would you like to join us?” Heather asked.


Chis slipped through the fence, and wrapping his arms around her waist, planted a kiss on her lips.


“Love you” Heather smiled resting her forehead against his.


“I love you more” He whispered back.


Heather closed her eyes and snuggled into his chest, breathing in his aroma and smiled to herself. Life was good.​
The end.




I'm so sorry for taking AGES, and the sloppy ending, I just don't have time to keep this up!!


I don't even know if I'll get around to book 3... might take me a year before I get it up haha. Anyway hope you all liked it.


----------



## Mercy98

This was really good!!!


----------

